# IUI and Femara



## calinina

Hi Ladies,

I'm on my 4th IUI cycle this month, and switching from clomid to femara. I actually got pregnant using clomid 100mg on my 2nd iui cycle, but that was a chemical pregnancy :(. My doctor told me I should give femara a try, so that's what I'll be doing this month. Do any of you ladies have success stories from using femara??
Praying this cycle works out!


----------



## Holly ttc

Hi there! I'm not doing iui, but this thread is full of ladies that are. :) 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/2272729-clomid-femara-iui-support-78.html


----------



## calinina

Thanks Holly. Are you doing femara?



Holly ttc said:


> Hi there! I'm not doing iui, but this thread is full of ladies that are. :)
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/2272729-clomid-femara-iui-support-78.html


----------



## Holly ttc

I just finished my sixth round of it and will be going to ivf this month. Not quite sure what medicines I'll be on for that one yet.


----------



## calinina

Thanks for the response. Ugh this fertility journey can be so exhausting.
Why did you choose not to do IUI?



Holly ttc said:


> I just finished my sixth round of it and will be going to ivf this month. Not quite sure what medicines I'll be on for that one yet.


----------



## Holly ttc

It's definitely a draining journey. I'm so ready for it to be over!

My husband is just right on the bubble of normal with his morphology so the re said that doing an iui would only give us a 7-15% success rate but ivf would be closer to 60%. We figured we might as well try it while we still have amazing insurance. $0 deductible and $20k lifetime l limit for fertility treatments.


----------



## calinina

Wow, you have incredible insurance, best of luck to you! :)


----------



## Holly ttc

Yeah, we pay out the wazoo for it but it's definitely been worth it. Best of luck to you as well! I hope this is your cycle.


----------



## calinina

What insurance do you have? 
I work for the government and I think open season to switch insurance plans is in November, I may have to look into getting new insurance. I'm currently with Fed Blue Cross Blue Shield, which covers diagnostic blood & ultrasound tests, but not IUI or IVF.


----------



## Holly ttc

I've got United Healthcare. I'm not sure if they label the plans differently based on the company getting them but I'm on the platinum plan. If you'd like to see the coverage I have a pdf that I can send you. It's 9 pages but I think it covers everything.


----------



## calinina

No need to send the coverage, I'll see if my job offers this insurance plan. Thanks for all of the information :)


----------



## Sassy77

Hi, I'm also on iui #4! I switched from femara to clomid this cycle! What dpiui are you on? I'm on 8dpiui.


----------



## calinina

Sassy77 said:


> Hi, I'm also on iui #4! I switched from femara to clomid this cycle! What dpiui are you on? I'm on 8dpiui.

Hi Sassy, I'm only on CD4 right now. I hope this cycle works out for you. Are you unexplained or have PCOS? Why did you choose to switch from femara to clomid?
:dust:


----------



## Sassy77

Hi Calinina, I am somewhere between unexplained and male factor. His forward progression (2), and strict morphology (2%) are not optimal. 
I used femara for four consecutive cycles (3 iui, 1 natural) and only got one mature follicle each time (bfn each time). Three years ago, I had two follicles (and got pregnant, my baby is now 2) with Serophene, so I insisted that we try it after femara didn't work out. I was right... I got two mature follicles this cycle (doc prescribed Clomid).. One in each ovary. My doctor wants me to go to injectables next, but I don't understand why I should if I can get two follicles with something less invasive.

Did you have a day 3 scan? Was your antral follicle count good?


----------



## calinina

Totally understand..I responded well to Clomid as well, usually 2-3 follicles and got a bfp one of those times but unfortunately it was a chemical. I was actually worried about not producing enough follicles with femara but we'll see what happens. Ya my CD2 scan was great, 17 on 1 side, 11 on the other. My Dr actually started me on femara CD 2-7 hoping that starting earlier would produce more follicles. We'll see what happens. Praying that it works out for the both of us this cycle!


----------



## Sassy77

calinina said:


> Totally understand..I responded well to Clomid as well, usually 2-3 follicles and got a bfp one of those times but unfortunately it was a chemical. I was actually worried about not producing enough follicles with femara but we'll see what happens. Ya my CD2 scan was great, 17 on 1 side, 11 on the other. My Dr actually started me on femara CD 2-7 hoping that starting earlier would produce more follicles. We'll see what happens. Praying that it works out for the both of us this cycle!

Wow 28 in total! Lucky you. I seem to start every cycle with 10 on each side. 

Will you be doing a double iui? I did two iuis per cycle. 

Do you know what your follicle size usually is at ovulation? With femara I was always 2.4-2.5. This cycle with clomid I was 1.8 and 2.3.

I never asked my doctor what an ideal size is though.

Chemical pregnancy must have been hard to go through. Sorry to hear.

When is your next monitoring appointment?


----------



## calinina

No I usually do a single IUI, I've never done a back to back IUI. With Clomid my follicle sizes were usually between 16-20. I think an ideal size is greater or equal to 18. My next ultrasound will be on Tuesday, I'm hoping I have mature follicles!


----------



## penelopejones

I did an IUI with Femara and got pregnant the first try! In our case DH's morphology, motility, and concentration were all poor (to the point where they asked if I even wanted to through with the IUI), but it worked for us. My follicles were around 20-25mm when they triggered. I took 1 mg of HCG for the trigger and then .5mg on days 3 and 6 after the procedure. Just thought you might like to hear a success story (so far).


----------



## calinina

penelopejones said:


> I did an IUI with Femara and got pregnant the first try! In our case DH's morphology, motility, and concentration were all poor (to the point where they asked if I even wanted to through with the IUI), but it worked for us. My follicles were around 20-25mm when they triggered. I took 1 mg of HCG for the trigger and then .5mg on days 3 and 6 after the procedure. Just thought you might like to hear a success story (so far).

Thanks so much for the success story and congrats to you!! 
Reading success stories makes me feel hopeful! What mg of femara were you taking and on what cycle days? I'm praying you have a healthy pregnancy. Enjoy this time :)


----------



## Sassy77

I just survived 10dpiui. I decided not to test this morning, but I think I might tomorrow (Sunday) morning. If it's negative, I will ignore it, because obviously it's too early.. If it's positive, I will have more time to be happy. I solemnly promise myself not to be upset if it is negative.

I saw my doc this morning and he still recommend trying injectables, but is ok with me sticking with clomid for another few cycles. I might try clomid + timed intercourse next if this cycle doesnt work out.. This is what worked three years ago for me.


----------



## Sassy77

Sassy77 said:


> I just survived 10dpiui. I decided not to test this morning, but I think I might tomorrow (Sunday) morning. If it's negative, I will ignore it, because obviously it's too early.. If it's positive, I will have more time to be happy. I solemnly promise myself not to be upset if it is negative.
> 
> I saw my doc this morning and he still recommend trying injectables, but is ok with me sticking with clomid for another few cycles. I might try clomid + timed intercourse next if this cycle doesnt work out.. This is what worked three years ago for me.

It was negative :(


----------



## calinina

Ugh i hate seeing bfns! Hang in there! Like you said, 10dpiui is still early. Try to enjoy today and still be hopeful that this cycle works out. :)


----------



## Sassy77

Thank you Calinina. I'm trying to be as positive as possible, but I get so anxious and depressed around the end of the cycle. I spent the last week of my life googling symptoms every chance I can. 

Please keep me posted on how your monitoring appointment goes tomorrow! I hope femara brings you good results!!


----------



## calinina

I totally understand Sassy, we always get our hopes built up around the end of our cycle, hoping to see that BFP. Hang in there!
Well I had my u/s today, and unfortunately only have 1 follicle, measuring at 19.5mm. With clomid I always had multiple follicles :(. But I found out that with clomid my lining was only 4.7mm, which is too thin, I'm surprised she didn't tell me that last time. This time with femara my lining is 9.4, which is great. So hoping this cycle works out! I go in for my iui on Thursday.


----------



## Sassy77

One is all you need. I'm pretty sure my doctor said that femara produces higher quality follicles. 

That's strange that your doc never mentioned your thin lining. Even when I'm on femara mine is usually around 5 on day 10. They give me a seven day course of estrace to fix that. It usually works in 1-2 days. 

Do you have to go in for monitoring again before Thursday? Are they going to trigger you?

My clinic does excessive monitoring.. Daily after follicles are 1.6, until lh surges. I started ignoring them and only going on day 10, 12 (at which point I usually surge, or they would trigger).

Tomorrow is 14dpiui for me. I will test in the morning before going in for my beta. I'm not optimistic. Just planning for my next day 3.. I hope it falls on the weekend..


----------



## calinina

Yea I thought it was strange that my doctor never mentioned my thin lining, but oh well, now I know to always ask :). 
I was told to trigger tonight, my husband does it for me and usually my RN friend helps us but I think my husband will be able to do it himself tonight :). I'll go in for the IUI Thursday.
I hope you get your BFP tomorrow!!


----------



## Miskas mommy

Hi ladies, mind if I join you here? Dh and I met with re today. He is going to do complete bloods, ultrasound of my ovaries, and a sonohystogram? To check my tubes, sa for dh, and recommended we do Iui with femara. 
I have taken femara unmonitored before, with no luck.. I ovulate, but no bfp... 
We will be doing 5mg, trigger shot and Iui... Our insurance only covers diagnostic testing, but no treatment.. I was utterly blown away when I asked what the Iui would cost us.... Only $400.00 I was expecting $2-3000.... I don't know if that is a good price, but the facility is independent from the hospital, so they charge less.. Hoping for a bfp this month! We have been trying for almost 2 years..


----------



## calinina

Miskas mommy said:


> Hi ladies, mind if I join you here? Dh and I met with re today. He is going to do complete bloods, ultrasound of my ovaries, and a sonohystogram? To check my tubes, sa for dh, and recommended we do Iui with femara.
> I have taken femara unmonitored before, with no luck.. I ovulate, but no bfp...
> We will be doing 5mg, trigger shot and Iui... Our insurance only covers diagnostic testing, but no treatment.. I was utterly blown away when I asked what the Iui would cost us.... Only $400.00 I was expecting $2-3000.... I don't know if that is a good price, but the facility is independent from the hospital, so they charge less.. Hoping for a bfp this month! We have been trying for almost 2 years..

Hi Miskas, welcome :). Of course you can join us.
Sounds like you're doing all the preliminary labs and tests, which is needed to make sure you and dh are healthy. So it sounds like right now you haven't been diagnosed with anything, right? Me and dh did all the tests and he his morphology is 5.4%, which is on the border of optimal. I had some cysts and polyps that were seen in my HSG test & got that removed last year. So right now we're diagnosed w/unexplained infertility hoping for the best with femara right now :). We've been trying for 2.5 years now, so I feel your pain!
Yes, IUIs aren't that expensive, thank God, but everything adds up. 

When did you start taking femara?

Hopefully we get our BFPs soon :)


----------



## Sassy77

Miskas mommy said:


> Hi ladies, mind if I join you here? Dh and I met with re today. He is going to do complete bloods, ultrasound of my ovaries, and a sonohystogram? To check my tubes, sa for dh, and recommended we do Iui with femara.
> I have taken femara unmonitored before, with no luck.. I ovulate, but no bfp...
> We will be doing 5mg, trigger shot and Iui... Our insurance only covers diagnostic testing, but no treatment.. I was utterly blown away when I asked what the Iui would cost us.... Only $400.00 I was expecting $2-3000.... I don't know if that is a good price, but the facility is independent from the hospital, so they charge less.. Hoping for a bfp this month! We have been trying for almost 2 years..

Welcome! When is your first iui cycle?


----------



## Sassy77

I got my negative beta result. Time to start all over again..

I'm torn between trying clomid+timed vs injectables+iui next. Part of me is wondering whether iuis are ridden with experimental error... Did they overheat or under heat the sample? Did they perform the iui correctly?


----------



## Sassy77

Good luck tomorrow Calinina.. Hoping you get a good count!


----------



## calinina

Hey Sassy, I'm sorry about the bfn, I know how frustrating it can be! But hang in there, it will all work out somehow :)
Because you're somewhere between unexplained and male factor, I think you should definitely do iui + clomid or injectables, whatever you feel at ease with. Obviously with injectables there's a higher chance, but with that comes a higher chance or multiples and I don't know how comfortable you are with needles...it's also pricier I believe..but you could also do clomid/femara with injectables which cuts down on the days that you would actually have to do the injectables...there are so many options, but go with what you and dh feel more comfortable with...try to relax as much as possible and treat yourself to some ice cream :)

hugs!


----------



## Sassy77

I have a few questions about how iuis are done at your clinic...
Do nurses ever do them?
Are you ever left in the room with the washed sample in your hand for 20+ minutes?

The answer is yes to both for my clinic. I don't know if I trust what they are doing...


----------



## calinina

IUIs are always done by my doctor and no I'm not left in the room with the washed sample in my hand. Usually my husband and I will leave his sample with a nurse who washes the sample and then I'm called in for the iui usually an hour later.


----------



## Miskas mommy

Our first iui will be this cycle.. Waiting for af to come now.. Should be this week. My new re wants to start asap, as we have been trying for so long.


----------



## Sassy77

Miskas mommy said:


> Our first iui will be this cycle.. Waiting for af to come now.. Should be this week. My new re wants to start asap, as we have been trying for so long.

We are in the same boat, I am also waiting for my next cycle to start. Good luck!


----------



## calinina

I just finished my iui, dh had 30 million for his sperm count. Praying this cycle works out, crossing my fingers! I'll start taking the prometrium in 2 days.


----------



## Sassy77

calinina said:


> I just finished my iui, dh had 30 million for his sperm count. Praying this cycle works out, crossing my fingers! I'll start taking the prometrium in 2 days.

That's great news! 30 million post wash? 

Is your prometrium a suppository?

Best of luck that this is your lucky cycle!


----------



## calinina

Thanks Sassy! Yes, 30 million post wash.
Yes, my prometrium is a suppository, I take it 3 times per day. 
Question- do you usually take your BBT the next day after your IUI to make sure you've ovulated? I usually do take my temperature, and my temperature usually doesn't go up until a couple days post IUI...I'm wondering if that's normal.


----------



## penelopejones

Wow, Cali, that is a great sperm count! Fingers crossed! 

To answer your question, I took Femara for 10 days (I think?). I usually have long cycles and O on like day 19-20, so the Femara definitely sped things up. 

Miskas - $400 sounds great to me! I think mine was $625 for the procedure plus the cost of meds, of course. 

Good luck to everyone! I'm rooting for you.


----------



## Sassy77

calinina said:


> Thanks Sassy! Yes, 30 million post wash.
> Yes, my prometrium is a suppository, I take it 3 times per day.
> Question- do you usually take your BBT the next day after your IUI to make sure you've ovulated? I usually do take my temperature, and my temperature usually doesn't go up until a couple days post IUI...I'm wondering if that's normal.

Hi Calinina! I don't take temps. I think it would lead to too much obsessing for me! Hope you're having a relaxing tww. I got my serophene prescription today. This cycle I will be doing timed intercourse.


----------



## calinina

Sassy77 said:


> Hi Calinina! I don't take temps. I think it would lead to too much obsessing for me! Hope you're having a relaxing tww. I got my serophene prescription today. This cycle I will be doing timed intercourse.

I'm trying to relax during my tww, but you know how it goes :). I've never heard of serophene, what is that? Good luck to you on this fresh new cycle!:happydance:


----------



## Sassy77

calinina said:


> Sassy77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Calinina! I don't take temps. I think it would lead to too much obsessing for me! Hope you're having a relaxing tww. I got my serophene prescription today. This cycle I will be doing timed intercourse.
> 
> I'm trying to relax during my tww, but you know how it goes :). I've never heard of serophene, what is that? Good luck to you on this fresh new cycle!:happydance:Click to expand...

Serophene is a different brand of clomiphene citrate. It is the same drug that I used three years ago.. It was successful in my first cycle.. Two follicles led to one beautiful baby boy. That was timed intercourse. I feel a lot calmer this cycle knowing that I will have minimal monitoring appointments, and no time off work. Just praying for another miracle.

What tww symptoms did you have when you got your bfp a few months ago?


----------



## calinina

My bfp symptoms were mainly a concentrated gas feeling in my lower abdomen area as well as a pinching feeling, never had this feeling before, it almost felt like I pulled a muscle in my lower stomach. Also felt a stabbing feeling in my side. Praying for a bfp again!


----------



## Sassy77

Interesting symptoms! I'm sure you're going to have good results this cycle.. Your husband's counts were so good! And you're so young! Your body is ready for this!


----------



## Miskas mommy

Dh is going in tomorrow for his sa.. And I think tomorrow will be cd 1 for me.. Some spotting happening tonite. So if all goes according to plan, I will had cd 3 blood on thursday, start the femara on saturday and have the Iui in a couple of weeks... 

Mr dr want to do the trigger shot and monitor to make sure everything is looking good... I don't know why we waited so long to go this route.. Hopefully it works the first time.. We have already decided that if it doesn't work we will try again, but we won't go the ivf route.


----------



## calinina

Sassy77 said:


> Interesting symptoms! I'm sure you're going to have good results this cycle.. Your husband's counts were so good! And you're so young! Your body is ready for this!

So sweet, thank you. What were your symptoms with your last bfp?


----------



## calinina

Miskas mommy said:


> Dh is going in tomorrow for his sa.. And I think tomorrow will be cd 1 for me.. Some spotting happening tonite. So if all goes according to plan, I will had cd 3 blood on thursday, start the femara on saturday and have the Iui in a couple of weeks...
> 
> Mr dr want to do the trigger shot and monitor to make sure everything is looking good... I don't know why we waited so long to go this route.. Hopefully it works the first time.. We have already decided that if it doesn't work we will try again, but we won't go the ivf route.

Hope he gets good results for his SA. I hope your femara/iui combo works on the first time too, but if it doesn't, don't get discouraged as it usually takes on average 3-6 cycles to work. :dust:


----------



## Sassy77

calinina said:


> Sassy77 said:
> 
> 
> Interesting symptoms! I'm sure you're going to have good results this cycle.. Your husband's counts were so good! And you're so young! Your body is ready for this!
> 
> So sweet, thank you. What were your symptoms with your last bfp?Click to expand...

My symptoms were increased discharge that was yellowish, and no AF symptoms (no cramps, no twinges, no constipation). I only tested on 14dpo.. I was so disciplined back then!


----------



## Miskas mommy

well now im kind of disappoined... we have to wait till next month to start the IUI. i guess i misunderstood the dr. DH had his SA this morning, waiting on results. then thursday i have to go for blood work, and next tuesday for an ultrasound and they are going to do something with salene through my tubes.. its not an hsg. i cant remember the name of it. then next month we will do the actual iui... so bummed out... i thought we were doing it all this month. :cry:


----------



## calinina

ugh ya Miskas, I understand your frustration, when you've been trying so long every month counts! But maybe after you do the saline procedure it may increase your fertility, so that may help...anyway keep us updated :)


----------



## Holly ttc

Miskas mommy said:


> well now im kind of disappoined... we have to wait till next month to start the IUI. i guess i misunderstood the dr. DH had his SA this morning, waiting on results. then thursday i have to go for blood work, and next tuesday for an ultrasound and they are going to do something with salene through my tubes.. its not an hsg. i cant remember the name of it. then next month we will do the actual iui... so bummed out... i thought we were doing it all this month. :cry:

Is it a sonohystogram or something like that? That's the only other saline procedure I can think of. If it is, it should be the last of your big tests before you can get the ball rolling full speed. Once it starts, everything moves so quickly!


----------



## Miskas mommy

Yes holly that's it! A sonohystogram.. I couldn't remember what it was called... I was still bummed... But on a good note my father in law has started his chemo treatments today.. We are really hoping that this works and he gets to meet a new grand baby. 

He had prostate cancer about 18 yrs ago, has been in remission, but it's come back and matastized to his bones.. Drs are hopeful the chemo will help and give him 2-3 more yrs. he is only 70..


----------



## Sassy77

Calinina - how is your tww? Any symptoms? 

My day 10 is Sunday, I'll be going on for a scan that day.


----------



## calinina

Sassy77 said:


> Calinina - how is your tww? Any symptoms?
> 
> My day 10 is Sunday, I'll be going on for a scan that day.

Ugh, the tww has been torture! Lol! I've been feeling nausea, stinging/tingling nipple, sore sides of boobs, on and off pricking feeling near uterus..my temp keeps rising and dropping, ugh I'm just praying I get a bfp next week!
How are you doing sassy? Any side effects from your treatment?


----------



## Sassy77

Pricking feelings sound promising! When is your beta? Will you be testing at home ahead of it? Best of luck!!!! 

I'm alright.. Trying to remain calm. Drinking a lot of water and green tea.. Since I think it's supposed to help CM. Have you heard that?

I'm kinda finding peace by making a 3 month plan. If this cycle doesn't work, we will try injectables and iui 2-3 times, and if that doesn't work, ivf time. I never thought I'd have to go that route, but I'm really having doubts about iui working. I feel like it would have worked by now (4 tries) of it was going to. I don't really understand why injectables have higher success rates, I'm going to ask my doctor on Sunday. If I'm already ovulating every month, what can injectables do for me?


----------



## calinina

I'll be testing at home next week, starting Wednesday :). 
Yes I've heard drinking water helps! 
I think that 3 month plan sounds great. Injectables have a higher success because they cause more mature follicles to develop. So if you got one follicle with femara and 2 follicles with clomid, you could get 4-5 follicles with injectables, which increases the probably of sperm meeting egg, or multiple eggs! :)
Keep me updated!


----------



## penelopejones

Sassy, I agree with Cali about the injectables. How many mature follies did you have on your previous IUI rounds?


----------



## Sassy77

I had my day 10 today... For the first time in many months, my lining is 5.9, so I don't need an Estrace boost. I have 5 follicles.. The largest is 1.3, and there are 4 that are 1.0. I really hope a few of those 1.0s catch up. Usually by now I have at least one 1.6 or larger. My doctor said that if they mature too quickly it could be bad for egg quality... So hopefully this totally different cycle is my lucky one!

As for injectables, my doctor insisted that they have better success rates because of egg quality, not because there are simply more follicles. Sounds encouraging... This will definitely be my next move.

Calinina.. And telling symptoms? Just a few more days!!


----------



## calinina

Sassy that sounds great! Hopefully 2-3 of the 5 follicles will mature :).
I'm dying during my tww, I actually took a test this morning (11dpiui & 13dpt) and I got a faint positive, I'm cautious though since it still may be the trigger. I'll test again tomorrow! My symptoms are larger nipples, mild nausea, trapped gas feeling, extremely tired, poking feeling...but we'll see :)


----------



## Sassy77

Congrats... I think this is real! 13dpt has got to be long enough! 

May I ask why you waited until recently to try iuis? I'm just basing that question on the info in your signature. Were you seeing an RE all this time?


----------



## calinina

I sure hope it's a BFP. Last month I took a hpt at 12 dpt and I got a faint positive, then the next day it was negative so I think the trigger stays in me a little longer..but we'll see..
I began seeing an RE last summer and she wanted me to begin iuis right away but I wanted to try acupuncture and herbs. So I did that for a while then decided in May of this year to stop acupuncture and go back to my RE.


----------



## Sassy77

Very weird... My trigger wore off by 9 or 10dpt a few cycles ago. I guess everyone is different. 

Stay positive! Are you using FRER?


----------



## penelopejones

Fingers crossed, Cali! Sounds very promising. I was told to wait until day 14 to test but really, what's one day?


----------



## calinina

Ugghh, so I took another hpt (I've been using frer) this morning and it's a much much fainter positive then yesterday, so I think it was the trigger, no bfp. I'm a little frustrated and disappointed, I just want to be pregnant :(. My dr said we'll go back to clomid if this cycle doesn't work, since I got pregnant 2 cycles ago on clomid. It's just that with clomid my lining is thinner (4.7-6.4 compared to 9.4 when I took femara). She said she can give me some estrogen to help with the lining. I'm trying to stay positive today so I can do my work right now at my job, but I keep thinking about how bad I want to get pregnant...I'm trying to really believe that God's timing is perfect, so if not this cycle, then another cycle. If any of you read the Bible, I've been meditating on Psalm 23, which is helping me. Anyway, stay encouraged all of you, and thanks for reading my rant this morning!


----------



## Sassy77

Cali, I wouldn't read too much into the shade of the lines. I think a positive is a positive. Tomorrow is your beta, right? Try to stay positive tonight! My fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## Miskas mommy

So I had my hystosaleogram thing today.. Dr saw fluid spill out one tube super easy, the other one he said it was bubbling, and looked good, but he ran out of sailene and lost pressure to make the other tube spill, but the bubbles were all the way to the end of the tube, so he said he thinks it's ok. And because we are on day 8 he started me on femara today, and we will see how the follicles look on Monday weather or not we do the Iui this month depends on follicular development. He thinks its still early enough in my cycle to give it a try. I tend to have longer cycles anyways, so he doesn't think it will be an issue with the late start of femara. 

We will be getting the novidrel trigger.. Dh gets to give it to me.... 

Cali, good luck with your beta!


----------



## calinina

Thanks Sassy & Miskas. I actually only go in for my beta if I have a positive on Thursday morning, which would be 2 weeks from my iui. I'll test again tomorrow morning and see what happens. Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## Sassy77

Quick update.. I had a day 13 scan. Only one follicle, 2.0. Hopefully it's a good one. I'm not surging yet. I will be in again on Day 15 for another scan.

I think my BD schedule will be Day 13/14/15.


----------



## Sassy77

Good luck today, Cali!


----------



## calinina

Well I got my period this morning, but I'm okay, I thought it was coming anyway so I feel like I was mentally prepared for it this time. I've scheduled a CD2 scan for tomorrow with my doctor. Last time I spoke with my doctor we said if this cycle didn't work, I'd probably do clomid again since I got pregnant with clomid. So I'm guessing I'll do clomid this cycle and then maybe move onto injectables?? So much to think about...
Sassy that's a good size follicle, hope it works out this cycle! :) :dust:


----------



## Sassy77

I'm so disappointed Calinina.. I really thought you would have good news today. At least you had a fairly short cycle. I hate waiting for AF after a confirmed Bfn..

I'd do clomid again if I were you. It worked once, it will work again.

I decided not to go in again for monitoring this cycle. I got a positive digital opk this morning. That is enough proof for me that I surged and will ovulate if I haven't already! My clinic does excessive monitoring.


----------



## Miskas mommy

What do you ladies use for a trigger? And do you mind me asking what you pay for it, if your insurance doesn't cover it? My re ordered me hcg.. Not sure which one yet, it's coming tomorrow, and it was $120.00 I'm not sure if that is a good price or not. They order from freedom fertility pharmacy


----------



## Holly ttc

I'm just kind of following along with this thread since I'm doing ivf instead of iui but my hcg shots should have been the same price without insurance. I found out the hard way when freedom didn't take it and I had to pay out of pocket.


----------



## Miskas mommy

I had checked with my insurance co. They don't cover the trigger.. But they cover the femara.... Go figure... They also don't cover the Iui.. We are paying out of pocket for it


----------



## Holly ttc

I hate how they can just pick and choose like that. Mine ended up putting a cap on the prescription prices so I've had to pay out of pocket just under $2000 right now plus they don't cover freezing/storing of eggs so that's another $1000 we're looking at all for just a chance of making a family. I swear the people that come up with the rules must be fertile and have no issues to be able to put these limits on us without caring.


----------



## Miskas mommy

Oh I know its like the fact that they consider infertility elective and not a medical condition... Oh ya sure like I chose to have fertility problems! I think they should make insurance companies cover anything related to infertility and treatment. It's crazy, we pay all this money for insurance and what good is it if they don't cover what you need it to! 

Luckily our re is an independent practice, not affiliated with the hospital, so their prices are a lot lower than the hospital re office.. And all of the drs used to work at the hospital, but they decided that they wanted to help people so they left and started their own low cost facility. Our Iui will be $400.00 plus the 120 for the trigger. I didn't think that was all that bad of a price.


----------



## calinina

Sassy77 said:


> I'm so disappointed Calinina.. I really thought you would have good news today. At least you had a fairly short cycle. I hate waiting for AF after a confirmed Bfn..
> 
> I'd do clomid again if I were you. It worked once, it will work again.
> 
> I decided not to go in again for monitoring this cycle. I got a positive digital opk this morning. That is enough proof for me that I surged and will ovulate if I haven't already! My clinic does excessive monitoring.

Thanks Sassy :) I'll definitely be doing Clomid again. The only hesitation I have about Clomid is that my lining gets thin on Clomid :( the time I had my m/c my lining was 6.7 and then last month my lining was 4.7! My doctor said she'll give me estrogen/estrace to deal with that, so we'll see what happens.

Happy that things are going well with you this cycle :)


----------



## calinina

Welcome to this thread Holly :) keep us updated with your treatment plan for IVF! Hope all is going well.

Miskas, I usually pay about $120 for trigger and my insurance doesn't cover that as well. My insurance covers labs and ultrasounds but we pay out of pocket for iui ($358), Hcg shot, and progesterone ($200).


----------



## calinina

So I met with my Dr today. We discussed different options- clomid (It worked before but it thins my lining) vs injectables (she's worried I'll overstimulate) vs ivf (really expensive!). Decided to try Clomid again. She told me to try 150 mg of Clomid and see how my body responds to that so I'll be trying that..just hoping the 150 mg doesn't thin my lining, but I'll be taking estrogen supplements to help with that.


----------



## Sassy77

Estrogen works great, I used it in most of my cycles. It boosts the lining in 1-2 days. Quick and easy fix. Tiny tablet too, not gross like progesterone!


----------



## calinina

Good to know. How much did it cost for you, did your insurance cover it? Thanks Sassy :)


----------



## Sassy77

Sorry, I don't know the cost.. My plan covered it 100%.


----------



## calinina

How's everyone doing? I'm hoping you ladies are staying encouraged.

As for me, I'm on cd6, last day of taking my Clomid 150mg (cd2-6). I've been experiencing a migraine since last night which I'm pretty sure is due to the clomid dosage. I took Tylenol this morning and feel a little better. I go in for my u/s on Friday.


----------



## Miskas mommy

I get my trigger tomorrow and Iui is Friday!! I'm so excited!!


----------



## Sassy77

Good luck Miskas! And you too, Cali! Let us know your u/s scan results!

I'm in the first week of TWW. Either Oct 8 or 9 will be my testing day. October 9 will be 14dpo.


----------



## ILoveme29

hello Ladies can I join?

My story briefly, I recently had a MC in August, My first cycle has come and gone, im on to this one which is my second and will be trying femara and Ovidrel once again w/iui this month. I go in tomorrow for my blood work and Follie scan. Im extremely nervous and anxious for my BFP! but don't want to get my hopes up


----------



## Sassy77

Welcome LoveMe! What cycle day are you on?


----------



## ILoveme29

Sassy77 said:


> Welcome LoveMe! What cycle day are you on?

Im on CD 3, I go in for a follie check tomorrow didn't make it today hoping everything is ok for this month


----------



## Miskas mommy

Ok someone could have warned me that the hsg shot hurts like mad the next day... Seriously.. Hurts to sit, hurts to stand.. Hurts to move! Please tell me it doesn't hurt like this for days....


----------



## Sassy77

Miskas mommy said:


> Ok someone could have warned me that the hsg shot hurts like mad the next day... Seriously.. Hurts to sit, hurts to stand.. Hurts to move! Please tell me it doesn't hurt like this for days....

Ooh no! Sorry, I never felt any pain from mine. Hope it fades soon!


----------



## Miskas mommy

Weird, is your shot intra muscular sassy?


----------



## Sassy77

Miskas mommy said:


> Weird, is your shot intra muscular sassy?

No intra-fat! :)


----------



## Miskas mommy

Lol me too, right in the butt cheek.. Maybe dh moved the needle or something.. Its def. painful... It was my first one too and I was nervous, so prob. I was tense, and should have relaxed more...


----------



## calinina

Welcome LoveMe! 

@miskas, the trigger shot always makes me feel bloated and a little uncomfortable, I've definitely felt pain from it before, but it usually goes away after 2-3 days!

I just had my CD9 scan, only 2 follies and their small- 17mm and a 12mm. I'm going back in tomorrow for another scan. I was really hoping to have 3 follicles this round, I'm really considering injectables for next cycle if I don't get a bfp.
But I'm hoping we all get our BFPs this cycle!!
:dust:


----------



## ILoveme29

I got the call Im over the moon everything looks great, I prayed on it I couldn't wait to start again. I start my letrozole (Femara) tomorrow night and go back for another scan Thursday.


----------



## calinina

Yay, good luck for your scan tomorrow! I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Sassy77

calinina said:


> Yay, good luck for your scan tomorrow! I'll keep you in my prayers.

Any news from you, Cali? Is it scan day yet?


----------



## calinina

Sassy77 said:


> calinina said:
> 
> 
> Yay, good luck for your scan tomorrow! I'll keep you in my prayers.
> 
> Any news from you, Cali? Is it scan day yet?Click to expand...

Hey Sassy, I just had my CD9 scan this morning, only 2 follies and their small- 17mm and a 12mm. I'm going back in tomorrow for another scan. I was really hoping to have 3 follicles this round, I'm really considering injectables for next cycle if I don't get a bfp.
But I'm hoping we all get our BFPs this cycle!!


----------



## Sassy77

calinina said:


> Sassy77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calinina said:
> 
> 
> Yay, good luck for your scan tomorrow! I'll keep you in my prayers.
> 
> Any news from you, Cali? Is it scan day yet?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Sassy, I just had my CD9 scan this morning, only 2 follies and their small- 17mm and a 12mm. I'm going back in tomorrow for another scan. I was really hoping to have 3 follicles this round, I'm really considering injectables for next cycle if I don't get a bfp.
> But I'm hoping we all get our BFPs this cycle!!Click to expand...

17 sounds big for day 9! Hopefully the 12 has a major growth spurt tonight! Isn't it weird (and annoying) how differently our systems act every cycle?


----------



## calinina

Sassy77 said:


> calinina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sassy77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calinina said:
> 
> 
> 17 sounds big for day 9! Hopefully the 12 has a major growth spurt tonight! Isn't it weird (and annoying) how differently our systems act every cycle?
> 
> Yes so weird!! I think maybe my body is getting used to clomid and not reacting as it did when I first started taking the treatment...anyway we'll see what happens tomorrow morning :)Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Sassy77

calinina said:


> Sassy77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calinina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sassy77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calinina said:
> 
> 
> 17 sounds big for day 9! Hopefully the 12 has a major growth spurt tonight! Isn't it weird (and annoying) how differently our systems act every cycle?
> 
> Yes so weird!! I think maybe my body is getting used to clomid and not reacting as it did when I first started taking the treatment...anyway we'll see what happens tomorrow morning :)Click to expand...
> 
> Any progress on the 12mm? :)Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## calinina

Any progress on the 12mm? :)[/QUOTE]

Thanks for checking in Sassy. So my 12mm increased to 14mm and my 17 increased to 17.5. I'll trigger tonight, hoping the 14 increases to 16 tomorrow night! My iui is scheduled for Tuesday morning.

How are you doing ?


----------



## Sassy77

That's great! Two follicles, just like you wanted! 

I'm OK.. Not great though. I'm at 9dpo and feeling fairly pessimistic. No signs of anything worth mentioning. Feeling a little down since next weekend is a family dinner and my sister in law is expecting. I'm not really in the mood for the event overall so I'm depressed about it 7 days in advance... Ridiculous, I know. I'll probably be on my period to make it all worse.


----------



## calinina

Yes hopefully 2 follies!
Well you never know, you still may get your BFP. But I totally understand how you feel, I'm actually supposed to go to dinner tonight with 2 friends that are both 7 months pregnant..I'm kind of dreading the conversations about pregnancy with them but I'm hoping it will be fine. :) keeping you in my thoughts and prayers Sassy, stay strong!!


----------



## Miskas mommy

I had my Iui on Friday. And dh took me to Maine for my bday.. Just got home today... Hoping for the best!! How are you ladies all doing?


----------



## Sassy77

calinina said:


> Yes hopefully 2 follies!
> Well you never know, you still may get your BFP. But I totally understand how you feel, I'm actually supposed to go to dinner tonight with 2 friends that are both 7 months pregnant..I'm kind of dreading the conversations about pregnancy with them but I'm hoping it will be fine. :) keeping you in my thoughts and prayers Sassy, stay strong!!

Trying to stay as positive as possible. Do your friends and family know what you're going through? I keep it a secret from everyone.. Which I think is starting to wear me down emotionally.


----------



## ILoveme29

Your numbers sound promising, wishing you the best for tomorrow



calinina said:


> Any progress on the 12mm? :)

Thanks for checking in Sassy. So my 12mm increased to 14mm and my 17 increased to 17.5. I'll trigger tonight, hoping the 14 increases to 16 tomorrow night! My iui is scheduled for Tuesday morning.

How are you doing ?[/QUOTE]


----------



## ILoveme29

when do you plan on testing?
AFM CD7 and day 3 of Femara, im so glad the side effects are not extreme, my body reacts well without going the the pain of headaches



Miskas mommy said:


> I had my Iui on Friday. And dh took me to Maine for my bday.. Just got home today... Hoping for the best!! How are you ladies all doing?


----------



## calinina

Miskas mommy said:


> I had my Iui on Friday. And dh took me to Maine for my bday.. Just got home today... Hoping for the best!! How are you ladies all doing?

That's so nice! It's always great getting away when ttc, to help ease our minds and forget our problems :).


----------



## calinina

Sassy77 said:


> calinina said:
> 
> 
> Yes hopefully 2 follies!
> Well you never know, you still may get your BFP. But I totally understand how you feel, I'm actually supposed to go to dinner tonight with 2 friends that are both 7 months pregnant..I'm kind of dreading the conversations about pregnancy with them but I'm hoping it will be fine. :) keeping you in my thoughts and prayers Sassy, stay strong!!
> 
> Trying to stay as positive as possible. Do your friends and family know what you're going through? I keep it a secret from everyone.. Which I think is starting to wear me down emotionally.Click to expand...

Some of my family and friends know about our process. I really do think keeping it in can be stressful and it's good to have an outlet other than your husband, because we all know that sometimes dh doesn't understand what we're going through! It's important in being selective in who you tell, obviously you wouldn't want to tell someone that's negative or cynical. I completely understand the struggle Sassy, stay encouraged!


----------



## calinina

ILoveme29 said:


> Your numbers sound promising, wishing you the best for tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> calinina said:
> 
> 
> Any progress on the 12mm? :)
> 
> Thanks for checking in Sassy. So my 12mm increased to 14mm and my 17 increased to 17.5. I'll trigger tonight, hoping the 14 increases to 16 tomorrow night! My iui is scheduled for Tuesday morning.
> 
> How are you doing ?Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]


Thanks Loveme! How are you doing?


----------



## Sassy77

calinina said:


> Sassy77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calinina said:
> 
> 
> Yes hopefully 2 follies!
> Well you never know, you still may get your BFP. But I totally understand how you feel, I'm actually supposed to go to dinner tonight with 2 friends that are both 7 months pregnant..I'm kind of dreading the conversations about pregnancy with them but I'm hoping it will be fine. :) keeping you in my thoughts and prayers Sassy, stay strong!!
> 
> Trying to stay as positive as possible. Do your friends and family know what you're going through? I keep it a secret from everyone.. Which I think is starting to wear me down emotionally.Click to expand...
> 
> Some of my family and friends know about our process. I really do think keeping it in can be stressful and it's good to have an outlet other than your husband, because we all know that sometimes dh doesn't understand what we're going through! It's important in being selective in who you tell, obviously you wouldn't want to tell someone that's negative or cynical. I completely understand the struggle Sassy, stay encouraged!Click to expand...

Good luck tomorrow!! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## ILoveme29

@Calinina I'm doing ok, today I started getting my back pains and lower abdomen soreness which is normal for me until O


----------



## Miskas mommy

I'm thinking I will test around the 16th.. I don't want to test to early because I don't know how long the trigger shot will stay in my system..


----------



## Sassy77

@calinina.. How did today go?


----------



## Miskas mommy

I need some advise ladies.... How long before the trigger left your system? I tested this afternoon and had a faint line... I am 5dpiui, 7dptrigger... Im assuming the line is from the trigger and not a true bfp....


----------



## ILoveme29

Miskas mommy said:


> I need some advise ladies.... How long before the trigger left your system? I tested this afternoon and had a faint line... I am 5dpiui, 7dptrigger... Im assuming the line is from the trigger and not a true bfp....


I'm not sure but I tested negative day13piui and day 14 was positive for me


----------



## ILoveme29

Hello Ladies any new updates?

I did another scan today CD10 nurse says im doing great so far, my lining is a 7, 3 follies biggest measuring 12mm so far. I have to go back on Saturday for another scan


----------



## calinina

Sassy77 said:


> @calinina.. How did today go?

hey Sassy, it went well. Dh had 30 million and I just felt crampy and gassy all day, hoping that's a good thing, we'll see what happens! :)

How are you doing, have you tested yet??


----------



## calinina

Miskas mommy said:


> I need some advise ladies.... How long before the trigger left your system? I tested this afternoon and had a faint line... I am 5dpiui, 7dptrigger... Im assuming the line is from the trigger and not a true bfp....

For some reason, the trigger stays in my system for a while..until 11/12dpiui..


----------



## calinina

ILoveme29 said:


> Hello Ladies any new updates?
> 
> I did another scan today CD10 nurse says im doing great so far, my lining is a 7, 3 follies biggest measuring 12mm so far. I have to go back on Saturday for another scan

that sounds great, lucky you to have 3 follies and your lining is really good too. At the time of my trigger, I had a lining of 10.6mm, 2 follies- 1 approx 19/ and another approx 16.5.

Keep us updated!! :)


----------



## ILoveme29

thank you and yes by then my numbers will increase



calinina said:


> ILoveme29 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies any new updates?
> 
> I did another scan today CD10 nurse says im doing great so far, my lining is a 7, 3 follies biggest measuring 12mm so far. I have to go back on Saturday for another scan
> 
> that sounds great, lucky you to have 3 follies and your lining is really good too. At the time of my trigger, I had a lining of 10.6mm, 2 follies- 1 approx 19/ and another approx 16.5.
> 
> Keep us updated!! :)Click to expand...


----------



## Sassy77

Hi everyone, I'm on day 28 (14dp positive opk). I'm due for my period tomorrow. I haven't really had any truly negative symptoms. For the past week and a half, I thought I had a uti. I went to a clinic on Monday and a dip stick tested positive for uti.. But I was not really feeling the uti symptoms anymore, so I haven't taken antibiotics yet. I'm waiting for the culture results, hopefully tomorrow.

I think I'll test at home tomorrow. I don't think I'll bother going in for a beta... Unless of course I get a positive hpt. Clearly, I'm not very optimistic. Mostly because I'm not getting any of the symptoms I got in my first pregnancy.

Good luck to everyone in their current cycles... I'm anxiously awaiting your results!


----------



## ILoveme29

Hi are you on a medicated cycle?



Sassy77 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm on day 28 (14dp positive opk). I'm due for my period tomorrow. I haven't really had any truly negative symptoms. For the past week and a half, I thought I had a uti. I went to a clinic on Monday and a dip stick tested positive for uti.. But I was not really feeling the uti symptoms anymore, so I haven't taken antibiotics yet. I'm waiting for the culture results, hopefully tomorrow.
> 
> I think I'll test at home tomorrow. I don't think I'll bother going in for a beta... Unless of course I get a positive hpt. Clearly, I'm not very optimistic. Mostly because I'm not getting any of the symptoms I got in my first pregnancy.
> 
> Good luck to everyone in their current cycles... I'm anxiously awaiting your results!


----------



## Sassy77

Yes.. This cycle I went against my fertility clinic's plan though. I insisted on using Serophene (rather than Clomid or injectables) and timed intercourse (rather than try iui for the fifth time). Serophene and timed intercourse is what worked for my first born.

And... It appears to have worked again!! I got a very clear BFP this morning! 15dp my positive opk.

I'm beyond happy! I'm waiting for my beta results now.

The fertility clinic told us we were just lucky with my first since my husband's SA revealed low motility and poor morphology (2% normal) and we should consider ivf soon since so many failed iuis might indicate endometriosis. I'm so glad that I used my intuition and insisted that we try what worked last time!


----------



## ILoveme29

@Sassy wow that is great news Im so happy for you congrats and wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## calinina

Sassy77 said:


> Yes.. This cycle I went against my fertility clinic's plan though. I insisted on using Serophene (rather than Clomid or injectables) and timed intercourse (rather than try iui for the fifth time). Serophene and timed intercourse is what worked for my first born.
> 
> And... It appears to have worked again!! I got a very clear BFP this morning! 15dp my positive opk.
> 
> I'm beyond happy! I'm waiting for my beta results now.
> 
> The fertility clinic told us we were just lucky with my first since my husband's SA revealed low motility and poor morphology (2% normal) and we should consider ivf soon since so many failed iuis might indicate endometriosis. I'm so glad that I used my intuition and insisted that we try what worked last time!

Sassy, YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYY!!! I was thinking about you all morning, so happy to hear the great news!!! good for you trusting your body and your intuition!! Praying for a healthy 9 months for you and baby!!! :)


----------



## Sassy77

@cali and @loveme - Thank you both so much. I can't believe how different my symptoms were this time. I'm still having a hard time believing that I'm pregnant. My beta came in at 250. It was 200 on this day for my first born. Progesterone level was also good at 41.

You two are both so young, I know you will have good news very soon. I am going to stay tuned until I hear it! Lots of baby dust and prayers for you!

Love,
Sassy


----------



## calinina

@sassy so so exciting! 250 is great!! What were your symptoms this time versus the last time you were pregnant!


----------



## Miskas mommy

Sassy that's amazing news!!! Congrats!!! Hh9m to u!


----------



## Sassy77

calinina said:


> @sassy so so exciting! 250 is great!! What were your symptoms this time versus the last time you were pregnant!

The first time..
During tww, I had lots of yellowish discharge starting around 8dpo. I had no major cramps or pain of twinges. I didn't feel like af was coming. 15dpo-beta200

This time...
Uti feeling starting around5/6dpo. On and off over the tww. Heavy feeling boobs on 8dpo. Stretchy ewcm on 10dpo. Mildly crampy on 12dpo. Loose bm on 14dpo, and some creamy white cm. Mild cramps on 14/15dpo. 15dpo-beta250. I had no confidence in this cycle working out. I didn't even watch the FRER as the lines were forming... As I usually do.


----------



## ILoveme29

So it's CD14 for me, nurse called and said my largest follie size is 20mm I get to take my Ovidrel shot tonight and go in tomorrow and the next day for iui. I'm so nervous and anxious just praying and being hopeful


----------



## Sassy77

ILoveme29 said:


> So it's CD14 for me, nurse called and said my largest follie size is 20mm I get to take my Ovidrel shot tonight and go in tomorrow and the next day for iui. I'm so nervous and anxious just praying and being hopeful

Exciting! My one and only follicle was also 20mm. Hope this is your lucky cycle!!


----------



## calinina

ILoveme29 said:


> So it's CD14 for me, nurse called and said my largest follie size is 20mm I get to take my Ovidrel shot tonight and go in tomorrow and the next day for iui. I'm so nervous and anxious just praying and being hopeful


Loveme, how did your iui go?


----------



## calinina

I'm 9dpiui and the tww is killing me. I keep thinking I'm feeling symptoms- lower cramps and pulling, boobs are aching on the side, sensitive swollen erect nipples from 2dpiui, frequent urination, constipation, and crazy weird dreams. I'm trying to remember that these symptoms can be caused by the hcg shot or the progesterone pills I'm taking daily (2/day). I think I'll test on Saturday or Sunday morning...


----------



## ILoveme29

My iui's went well I'm still feeling crampy, DH sperm count was 158 mill after wash with 100% motile so my fx I really hope and pray this is it. I will be testing on the 27th.

Anyone else in TWW


----------



## calinina

wow 158 mil post wash is incredible! I'm in the tww wait with you, I'm currently at 9dpiui. :dust:


----------



## Sassy77

LoveMe - 158mm post wash?? Wow!!! That's just amazing. Your hubby should be proud.

Calinina - 9dpiui is late enough for real symptoms! Just try to keep yourself busy until testing day!


----------



## calinina

@Sassy, I'll definitely try to keep myself busy. How are you doing?? :)


----------



## Sassy77

I'm good Cali.. I've had a rough week though. I was sick for the past week with a cold, and woke up in extreme pain on Tuesday. It turns out that I really did have a uti. I needed antibiotics. This upset me since I don't want to take medication while pregnant, but the doctor reassured me that pregnant women have been taking penicillin for decades now. The meds have k kicked in, and I feel back to normal today. What a week!


----------



## Miskas mommy

Well looks like I am out... Had a bfn again today and some spotting this afternoon... 14dpiui.. It's to late to be ib, and it was more brownish than pink.... I just feel like crying.. I was really banking on this working the first time.. :cry:


----------



## Sassy77

Sorry Miskas. Time for a fresh start though. Try to be positive and optimistic about this cycle. It could be lucky number two for you.

Cali... How are you? Any other symptoms? Have you treated yet? My fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## calinina

@sassy, glad you're feeling better :)

@miskas, I completely understand, I'm 12dpiui and took a hpt yesterday and today both bfn..my temperature dropped this morning and I really feel AF is on her way :( on to the next cycle...


----------



## ILoveme29

@Miskas sorry to hear that fx for you next cycle

@sassy hows everything going

@Calilina are you testing again today?

AFM I would tell my symptoms but im sure its the progesterone supplements so blah to that. being patient I think I will start testing on Sunday, the closer you get the more anxious


----------



## Sassy77

@loveme what cycle day are you on? 

@cali did you retest yet?

@miskas what is your treatment plan for your next cycle?

I'm doing pretty good... Nervously awaiting the 7w u/s.


----------



## ILoveme29

@Sassy im now 7dpiui


----------



## Miskas mommy

Sassy77 said:


> @loveme what cycle day are you on?
> 
> @cali did you retest yet?
> 
> @miskas what is your treatment plan for your next cycle?
> 
> I'm doing pretty good... Nervously awaiting the 7w u/s.

I think we are going to try naturally again this cycle... Our insurance doesn't cover any treatment, so it's all out of pocket..


----------



## Sassy77

@miskas . I feel your pain.. I thought my treatment cycles were covered up until two weeks ago. I had to pay ~700 each cycle. How much does each cycle cost you?


----------



## calinina

Well I got my period last night :(. I'll go in for CD3 scanning tomorrow. I think this cycle we're going to do a combo of clomid with 2 days of injectables. Praying this cycle works out, I'm starting to get drained from the process!

@sassy, so exciting you'll get to see the hb soon! :)


----------



## Miskas mommy

Sassy77 said:


> @miskas . I feel your pain.. I thought my treatment cycles were covered up until two weeks ago. I had to pay ~700 each cycle. How much does each cycle cost you?

520 including the novarel.


----------



## ILoveme29

Hello ladies, I took a test today just to test out my trigger and its neg., so at least I know if I get bfp a few days from now its not trigger. only 10 days post trigger, and 9dpo, 9/8dpiui so I will test again on tuesday


----------



## calinina

@LoveMe, hope this is your cycle!! :)

I just got back from my CD3 scan, this month I'll be taking clomid 100mg CD3-7, then FSH 75iu CD 8 & 9, then go back for my scan on CD10! I'm praying and hoping this cycle works out!


----------



## Sassy77

@cali. I think that sounds like a good plan! I'm sure you'll have 3-4 follicles!

@loveme my fingers are crossed for you!! Are you experiencing any symptoms?


----------



## Dandi

Hi ladies, can I join in? This month is my first iui. I'm starting Femara 5mg today, gonal-f 150ui on cd7, then a scan on cd10. Nervous and cautiously excited!


----------



## ILoveme29

thank you and yes, very dizzy, nauseous and if I don't eat as soon as I get up I get really sick, all through the day im hungry. so hoping these are good signs, its similar to my first bfp.



Sassy77 said:


> @cali. I think that sounds like a good plan! I'm sure you'll have 3-4 follicles!
> 
> @loveme my fingers are crossed for you!! Are you experiencing any symptoms?


----------



## ILoveme29

welcome and wishing you the best on your scan



Dandi said:


> Hi ladies, can I join in? This month is my first iui. I'm starting Femara 5mg today, gonal-f 150ui on cd7, then a scan on cd10. Nervous and cautiously excited!


----------



## calinina

Thanks @Sassy!

@loveme, good luck! I hope this cycle works out for you :)

@dandi welcome!! I'm actually doing a combination cycle like you except I'm doing clomid. I started clomid yesterday (CD3) and then I'll start FSH 75iu on CD8 & 9.
Why did you decide to do a combination cycle with femara and injectables?


----------



## Dandi

It was the first protocol suggestion from my RE. I have severely low AMH/diminished ovarian reserve. I also have 0 insurance coverage for anything relating to infertility, so if IUIs don't work it's the end of the road for us. With those factors combined, our RE wanted to start off as aggressive as she felt was safe for a first round, so here we are!


----------



## calinina

@dandi, that makes sense, well I hope this cycle works out for you :). Did you and dh get pregnant naturally in March or was that using medication?


----------



## Dandi

It was natural after exactly a year of trying. If it happened once on it's own though, we're hoping we have a good shot with this assistance.


----------



## calinina

@dandi, definitely! If it happened once without assistance I totally think you'll be fine and get your bfp soon! :)


----------



## Miskas mommy

So we decided to go femara only again this cycle.. Hoping for the best.. With no insurance coverage for the Iui and all the tests they did last month it was pretty costly.. My insurance did cover 80% of the tests, but not the Iui.. Hoping that with the tubes cleared from the sailene we will have better luck this time. I am on day 2 of 5mg of femara. I take it cd 5-9..


----------



## ILoveme29

@miskas I say go for it. And hoping you get your bfp 

So to be brief I had iui done oct.13,14 took Ovidrel shot the 12th. I know it says it stays in your system at least 10 days so today makes day 11 post shot. However I took a test yesterday to test out trigger and was negative didn't show anything. Today I was extremely sick nauseous bad headache and dizzy so decided to take one and Bfp. Has anyone else have this happen or know if it's still possible trigger?


----------



## Sassy77

ILoveme29 said:


> @miskas I say go for it. And hoping you get your bfp
> 
> So to be brief I had iui done oct.13,14 took Ovidrel shot the 12th. I know it says it stays in your system at least 10 days so today makes day 11 post shot. However I took a test yesterday to test out trigger and was negative didn't show anything. Today I was extremely sick nauseous bad headache and dizzy so decided to take one and Bfp. Has anyone else have this happen or know if it's still possible trigger?

This sounds promising! Did you retest today? Or go in for a beta? Was the line dark?


----------



## calinina

@loveme, that does sound promising! Please keep us updated!

@sassy how are you doing?


----------



## ILoveme29

Hello ladies just wanted to give an update. so ive been having faint positives up until yesterday 12dpiui and even did blood and was <2 which is negative. AF is due any day now im 13dpiui and don't want to do another pg test to get my hopes up. I will just wait until tomorrow or Thursday to test again if AF doesn't show. Is it possible for the blood to be wrong because its too early?


----------



## Sassy77

calinina said:


> @loveme, that does sound promising! Please keep us updated!
> 
> @sassy how are you doing?

I'm good thanks.. I will do another beta this week, and then 7w u/s on Monday. I've been excessively tired lately!

How are injections, Cali? When is your next scan? How many follicles are you hoping for?


----------



## Sassy77

ILoveme29 said:


> Hello ladies just wanted to give an update. so ive been having faint positives up until yesterday 12dpiui and even did blood and was <2 which is negative. AF is due any day now im 13dpiui and don't want to do another pg test to get my hopes up. I will just wait until tomorrow or Thursday to test again if AF doesn't show. Is it possible for the blood to be wrong because its too early?

13dpiui does sound early to me. I'm sure blood tests can be wrong if done too early. I would wait until 15dpiui. Stay positive!!


----------



## ILoveme29

hi ladies, im on CD2 going in for a baseline scan this week. and I asked for a increase in Femara from 2.5 to 5


----------



## calinina

Sassy77 said:


> calinina said:
> 
> 
> @loveme, that does sound promising! Please keep us updated!
> 
> I'm good thanks.. I will do another beta this week, and then 7w u/s on Monday. I've been excessively tired lately!
> How are injections, Cali? When is your next scan? How many follicles are you hoping for?
> 
> Sassy, I'm doing great. I just went in for my CD10 scan today, I had 5 follicles: 18, 14.5, 13.5, 12.5 and 10.5. I'm going to do another FSH shot tonight of 50iu hoping to boost up the smaller ones..I would like to have 3-4 mature follicles :) we'll see, I go back in for a scan tomorrow.
> I'm so excited for you, you're already 7 weeks and will do your ultrasound soon!! I can't wait to hear about how that goes next week.Click to expand...


----------



## calinina

ILoveme29 said:


> hi ladies, im on CD2 going in for a baseline scan this week. and I asked for a increase in Femara from 2.5 to 5

Stay strong loveme! I totally believe that if you got pregnant before it will happen again :)!


----------



## ILoveme29

calinina said:


> ILoveme29 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies, im on CD2 going in for a baseline scan this week. and I asked for a increase in Femara from 2.5 to 5
> 
> Stay strong loveme! I totally believe that if you got pregnant before it will happen again :)!Click to expand...

thank you, I feel like I need a increase in meds I only produce 1 follie each time. I think ill have better chances with more. your numbers are great


----------



## calinina

@loveme, ya everyone's bodies respond differently, but for me I only had 1 follicle with femara 5mg, whereas I always have at least 2 follicles with clomid. But I've heard that femara is associated with better egg quality and better lining...so I guess we'll see what happens when you increase the strength to 5mg :). Keep us updated!


----------



## calinina

So I had another u/s this morning, and my follicles are measuring: 20, 16, 15.5, 14.5 and 11.5. My doctor was very hesitant and told me she's cautious about me moving forward with iui because i have the potential of having 4 or 5 mature follicles (even though I think that 11.5 is too small to be mature). I took my HCG shot at 9am and I have my IUI scheduled for tomorrow...and I think I'm going to go forward with this, hoping for twins or a singleton! But I'm still feeling hesitant and a little overwhelmed...


----------



## Dandi

Best of luck calinina! I hope this cycle brings you your baby (or babies!).

I went this morning for my cd10 scan and my follies aren't cooperating. I have four between 8-9 and three between 6-8. My RE wants to just give it time and see what they've done by Monday. Maybe they'll have a growth spurt, fingers crossed!


----------



## ILoveme29

@Calinina good luck, maybe the smallest ones will stop and the biggest ones that are mature will make it, sounds promising. :winkwink:


----------



## ILoveme29

@Dandi yea those are pretty low numbers for cd10, im hoping they sprout in a few days. fx for you


----------



## calinina

Dandi said:


> Best of luck calinina! I hope this cycle brings you your baby (or babies!).
> 
> I went this morning for my cd10 scan and my follies aren't cooperating. I have four between 8-9 and three between 6-8. My RE wants to just give it time and see what they've done by Monday. Maybe they'll have a growth spurt, fingers crossed!

Thanks @dandi!
Does your doctor want you to continue with the injectables this weekend to increase the size of your follicles or for your follicles to grow on their own? Good luck :)


----------



## calinina

ILoveme29 said:


> @Calinina good luck, maybe the smallest ones will stop and the biggest ones that are mature will make it, sounds promising. :winkwink:

Thanks @loveme. How are you doing??


----------



## Dandi

She wants to see how they do on their own. I wish she'd just given me a couple more days of gonal f, but I guess she doesn't want to risk over stimming since it's my first month. Or maybe it's so bad she just didn't think it would be worth it. I'm anxious to talk to her Monday and find out more.


----------



## calinina

I understand your concern dandi, but try to enjoy the weekend and say positive affirmations over your body. Your body is capable of conceiving a healthy baby, it will happen :)


----------



## dede3124

Hi! I am just stopping by. This is my first round of IUI. I have tried to stay positive but bfn 13dpo today. Struggling between letting myself dive into depression or try to stay positive. I don't want to get my hopes up but I am dreading feeling so freaking bad lol Figured maybe a little vent lol searching google as a distraction while at work....


----------



## Dandi

Hang in there Dede! Are you going to jump right into IUI#2 next cycle?


----------



## dede3124

Thanks Dandi. Based on my previous medicated cycles I will have an ovarian cyst and won't be able to. I am also not sure when I will start my period so not sure the timing will work for baseline and what not.


----------



## Sassy77

calinina said:


> Sassy77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calinina said:
> 
> 
> @loveme, that does sound promising! Please keep us updated!
> 
> I'm good thanks.. I will do another beta this week, and then 7w u/s on Monday. I've been excessively tired lately!
> How are injections, Cali? When is your next scan? How many follicles are you hoping for?
> 
> Sassy, I'm doing great. I just went in for my CD10 scan today, I had 5 follicles: 18, 14.5, 13.5, 12.5 and 10.5. I'm going to do another FSH shot tonight of 50iu hoping to boost up the smaller ones..I would like to have 3-4 mature follicles :) we'll see, I go back in for a scan tomorrow.
> I'm so excited for you, you're already 7 weeks and will do your ultrasound soon!! I can't wait to hear about how that goes next week.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Cali! I'm so excited for you this cycle... The most follicles yet, right? I hope this is your lucky cycle!! Were the washed counts good?
> 
> I had my 7w u/s yesterday.. All looks well. My beta was 74k last week. I'm trying to eat well and take care of my body. And stay positive.. Part of me will only be relaxed when the ips testing is done.Click to expand...


----------



## Miskas mommy

Sorry if this is tmi ladies, but I have to share.. I usually have not very much Ewcm, but today I had a huge glob on tp after using the bathroom. Like the size of a dime!! We are doing timed this month not Iui.. I had a bit of Ewcm the last couple days but nothin like today!


----------



## ILoveme29

Sorry to hear, I know how you feel, did you decide if you will be doing a second?



dede3124 said:


> Hi! I am just stopping by. This is my first round of IUI. I have tried to stay positive but bfn 13dpo today. Struggling between letting myself dive into depression or try to stay positive. I don't want to get my hopes up but I am dreading feeling so freaking bad lol Figured maybe a little vent lol searching google as a distraction while at work....


----------



## calinina

Sassy77 said:


> calinina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sassy77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Cali! I'm so excited for you this cycle... The most follicles yet, right? I hope this is your lucky cycle!! Were the washed counts good?
> 
> I had my 7w u/s yesterday.. All looks well. My beta was 74k last week. I'm trying to eat well and take care of my body. And stay positive.. Part of me will only be relaxed when the ips testing is done.
> 
> @sassy, yes dh's count was great -45 million. The day of my Hcg shot my follicles were 20, 16, 15.5, 14.5 and 11.5! I'm hoping I get pregnant with 1 or 2 babies, we'll see!
> 
> So happy everything is going great for you & baby!! Please keep us updated :)Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Sassy77

@cali.. This has got to be your lucky cycle! When is your beta? What is your testing plan? 

I really felt better when I only tested on day 15. No disappointment. Anticipation is better than disappointment.


----------



## dede3124

Not jumping into number 2. Have a cyst as I thought.


----------



## ILoveme29

So I think I decided to cancel my own cycle this round. I went for my scan today and my follie is maybe too big. im not sure the size but the tech said it was around 30mm. I feel discouraged and im not going to waste my time with a failing cycle due to this. my insurance does pay for iui but whats the point if its not going to work. plus I never got my prescription for ovidrel. im really close to not caring anymore and giving up:sad2:


----------



## calinina

Sassy77 said:


> @cali.. This has got to be your lucky cycle! When is your beta? What is your testing plan?
> 
> I really felt better when I only tested on day 15. No disappointment. Anticipation is better than disappointment.

Ahhh I wish I could wait to test until 15 dpo which would be next Sunday..but I'll most likely start testing on Thursday &#128584;&#128584; I'm feeling all these pregnancy symptoms but I'm trying not to get excited...so we'll see. I'm praying!!


----------



## calinina

dede3124 said:


> Not jumping into number 2. Have a cyst as I thought.

Sorry Dede! You can still try naturally this cycle right?


----------



## calinina

ILoveme29 said:


> So I think I decided to cancel my own cycle this round. I went for my scan today and my follie is maybe too big. im not sure the size but the tech said it was around 30mm. I feel discouraged and im not going to waste my time with a failing cycle due to this. my insurance does pay for iui but whats the point if its not going to work. plus I never got my prescription for ovidrel. im really close to not caring anymore and giving up:sad2:

Ugh, that's frustrating! Sorry :(. Is 30mm too ripe for ovulation? Good luck!


----------



## Brandy_R

Hi ladies! Just stopped in to say hi and see if I an join in on your convo? We're doing Femara this cycle but with TI. I go for my follicle check tomorrow morning. 

I've heard that 30mm is ok to drop but maybe different clinics are different. I would if they say you could! My biggest follicle ever was a 20mm. Hope they figure it out for you! 

Where's everyone at in their cycles? This is my second cycle of Femara. It worked for me in Feb but unfortunately was an ectopic. I have Pcos and never O so it can work!!!


----------



## Dandi

I'm 4 dpiui. This is going to be the toughest tww in quite a while. My trigger shot is still going strong in my system. I actually think it was darker this morning than yesterday.

I thought when it was close to 30 it usually meant it was a cyst? I could totally be wrong though. Has anyone else heard that?


----------



## ILoveme29

@Calilina I was told its fine , I have two more follies growing to they are not paying attention to it. I went for scan this am just waitinf ro those results. 

@Brandy welcome and we have similar disgnosis. I lost mine in early august. apparently a chemical last month and now trying for this month.

today makes cd13 waiting to hear my results from this am then will update. is anyone testing soon or what cd are you on? I try to keep track


----------



## ILoveme29

I was told its def a follie and the size was decreasing so its not 30 anymore. odd I know but this is what im being told and they say its fine since I have other follies growing.



Dandi said:


> I'm 4 dpiui. This is going to be the toughest tww in quite a while. My trigger shot is still going strong in my system. I actually think it was darker this morning than yesterday.
> 
> I thought when it was close to 30 it usually meant it was a cyst? I could totally be wrong though. Has anyone else heard that?


----------



## Dandi

Sounds like great news to me then. Good luck with your results today!


----------



## Heart123

Hi ladies.....hoping I can join you on this journey. We're trying to conceive our second through iui. We tried for a year and a half the first time and then went to a specialist. We got pregnant on our first iui the first time. We had 4 follicles and were asked what to do with the cycle. We moved forward and I thank God every day that we did. Had we cancelled the cycle, I wouldn't have my little girl. 

Now it's almost two years later and are trying for our second one. I have pcos and my dh has low count/morphology. We were shocked iui worked last time and are praying that we get another positive this time around. We started last month and that iui cycle was a bfn. We are most likely going to have our next iui later this week. I'm feeling overwhelmed....being in forums like this helps. We are doing the same thing we did last time (Fermara and trigger shot). Praying for another miracle. I hope the best for all of you ladies as well.


----------



## Dandi

Hi Heart! Congrats on your first iui working the first time! I hope this round brings you #2!


----------



## Heart123

Thank you Dandi! I hope your you get your bfp this cycle.....


----------



## ILoveme29

@heart123 welcome and hopefully this will be your lucky month fx for u

scan today cd13 lining a 7 with two follies 14mm,10mm, iusually O by day 16 so hoping they juice up some more by then. I go back wed for another scan.


----------



## Brandy_R

Good luck hearts!!! Let us know how it goes!! 

Dandi I hope this is the cycle for you!!!

Iloveme I hope you're follicles get bigger and you can get the ball rolling wed!!!

I go tomorrow for my follicle scan! I'm on cd 18 today. I have 35 day cycles so it works good for me. I'll let you all know how it goes  I'm pretty excited but cautiously excited


----------



## Heart123

ILoveme29 thank you! I wish you the best. Sounds like we are both on the same schedule. I am going in for my next scan tomorrow. I had my scan yesterday and I had 3 follies (13MM, 13MM, 10MM). Hopefully they continue growing well, we'll find out tomorrow. Let me know how your scan goes tomorrow. 

Brandy_R thank you and good luck as well! Sounds like you have a scan tomorrow as well. That is exciting. Keep us posted as well.

It's just crazy how exciting yet overwhelming this journey can be. I pray for the best for all of us!


----------



## Sassy77

ILoveme29 said:


> @heart123 welcome and hopefully this will be your lucky month fx for u
> 
> scan today cd13 lining a 7 with two follies 14mm,10mm, iusually O by day 16 so hoping they juice up some more by then. I go back wed for another scan.

Loveme, are you doing iui this cycle? Two good sized follicles!!


----------



## Sassy77

calinina said:


> Sassy77 said:
> 
> 
> @cali.. This has got to be your lucky cycle! When is your beta? What is your testing plan?
> 
> I really felt better when I only tested on day 15. No disappointment. Anticipation is better than disappointment.
> 
> Ahhh I wish I could wait to test until 15 dpo which would be next Sunday..but I'll most likely start testing on Thursday &#128584;&#128584; I'm feeling all these pregnancy symptoms but I'm trying not to get excited...so we'll see. I'm praying!!Click to expand...

I'm excited to hear your results tomorrow... My fingers are crossed for you! What symptoms are you experiencing??


----------



## ILoveme29

@Sassy yes I will be doing iui. I go in for another scan tomorrow nervous to hear but anxious


----------



## Heart123

I went in for my scan this morning..........had 3 follicles (18mm, 17mm, 16mm). I was told to trigger tonight and then iui tomorrow. I'm praying that all works well but still worry about my dh's count and morphology. We'll be lucky if we get 8 million post wash. But I'm still trying to be hopeful that things will work out. 

ILoveme29 - how did your scan go?


----------



## Heart123

Brandy_R - how did your scan go?


----------



## Dandi

Great follies Heart! Good luck with your trigger tonight and IUI tomorrow. It's natural to worry, but there are lots of iui success stories with low post wash counts. I know it's cliche, but it really does just take one. Crossing my fingers for you!!


----------



## ILoveme29

That sounds great. My scan went well I have 2 follies 18mm on each side I take my Ovidrel shot tonight then iui tomorrow and Friday. Luckily DH has high post wash numbers from 50-135mil in the past so I'm sure it will be the same and 100% motile. I'm just praying it sticks this time. Wishing you the best


----------



## Sassy77

ILoveme29 said:


> That sounds great. My scan went well I have 2 follies 18mm on each side I take my Ovidrel shot tonight then iui tomorrow and Friday. Luckily DH has high post wash numbers from 50-135mil in the past so I'm sure it will be the same and 100% motile. I'm just praying it sticks this time. Wishing you the best

Wishing you luck!!!


----------



## calinina

@heart and @dandi those are great follicle sizes! Hoping for your bfps!

I took a frer this morning (14dpt and 13 dpiui) and the 2nd line was faintly there..I'll take a mother test tomorrow. Hoping the trigger is fully out of my system and that line gets darker! Holding on to hope!


----------



## Dandi

I hope this is it for you! Good luck! Can't wait to hear an update!


----------



## Stephanie642

ILoveme29 said:


> That sounds great. My scan went well I have 2 follies 18mm on each side I take my Ovidrel shot tonight then iui tomorrow and Friday. Luckily DH has high post wash numbers from 50-135mil in the past so I'm sure it will be the same and 100% motile. I'm just praying it sticks this time. Wishing you the best

Iloveme29, Hey, my dominant follicle was about the same size as yours Wednesday! My right ovary has been the only one doing any work the last two months, I had 1 follicle last month, 3 this month, 0 in the left both months. I went in Thursday at 1130 after triggering at 9pm Wednesday, and it grew to nearly 21mm, the other two fizzled out. just had IUI this morning at 8am: husband's post wash motile count was 42 million, RE wants anything above 5, so we feel confident! This is our second IUI, last month didn't work:(. Now, if I get pregnant, the baby will be due around my daughter's 9th birthday! We will find out the day after Thanksgiving! Yay! Right now, I am super tired, loads of EWCM since yesterday (I didn't get any last cycle), so hope this one sticks! I'm also not campy post IUI like I was last month. We also were told to BD Wednesday, the night of the trigger, to put some sperm on board, and to abstain yesterday to rebuild count for today. We plan on BDing my birthday weekend from now til Sunday, also, just to make sure this egg doesn't get missed!


----------



## Stephanie642

Stephanie642 said:


> Iloveme29, Hey, my dominant follicle was about the same size as yours Wednesday! My right ovary has been the only one doing any work the last two months, I had 1 follicle last month, 3 this month, 0 in the left both months. I went in Thursday at 1130 after triggering at 9pm Wednesday, and it grew to nearly 21mm, the other two fizzled out. just had IUI this morning at 8am: husband's post wash motile count was 42 million, RE wants anything above 5, so we feel confident! This is our second IUI, last month didn't work:(. Now, if I get pregnant, the baby will be due around my daughter's 9th birthday! We will find out the day after Thanksgiving! Yay! Right now, I am super tired, loads of EWCM since yesterday (I didn't get any last cycle), so hope this one sticks! I'm also not campy post IUI like I was last month. We also were told to BD Wednesday, the night of the trigger, to put some sperm on board, and to abstain yesterday to rebuild count for today. We plan on BDing my birthday weekend from now til Sunday, also, just to make sure this egg doesn't get missed!

Forgot to add: I have done Femara days 5-9 both Oct and Nov IUI. I did 10,000 units Hcg in Oct, and Ovidrel 250 this November. Diagnosis: PCOS, hypothyroid, past endometriosis ablation in cul-de-sac region (March 2010) TTC since March 2011. I have tried rounds of Clomid and Femara without injections/triggers in 2012 and 2013 respectively, but husband had varicocele we didn't know about. Varicocelectomy was done in October 2014, waited 1 year before proceeding with medicated cycles. Age : 31. DD concieved naturally in 2007 in less than 3 months of TTC.


----------



## Sassy77

calinina said:


> @heart and @dandi those are great follicle sizes! Hoping for your bfps!
> 
> I took a frer this morning (14dpt and 13 dpiui) and the 2nd line was faintly there..I'll take a mother test tomorrow. Hoping the trigger is fully out of my system and that line gets darker! Holding on to hope!

Yay!!! I'm sure you're trigger free by now!!! Can you go in for a beta??


----------



## ILoveme29

I have a question ladies and a bit frustrated at this moment. I did Ovidrel shot Wednesday night at 8:30pm, did iui yesterday at 10:40am about 14 hours after. Today I didn't get to do my second iui because of an emergency DH had. so my nurse told us to do TI which we did at 11:20am about 39 hours from Trigger shot. I think I got it covered but so nervous it wont work. any comments?


----------



## Stephanie642

Washed sperm live on average 24-72 hours after IUI in the uterus...so some of the swimmers were still in there today. With timed intercourse, as long as you have good cervical mucus and no other problems (some people's bodies attack sperm before it can reach its destination) the sperm should be able to swim through the cervical mucus to the fallopian tube where fertilization occurs. An egg will ovulate about 36 hours after the trigger shot. It is able to fertilized for about 24 hours. SO, you have sperm on board from yesterday, waiting in the fallopian tube right now from your IUI. Your Timed Intercourse happened today, also, and that sperm has 24 hours to reach the fallopian tube to fertilize the eggs. This is GOOD! I would say you have a good chance as long as your timing was right (when did you trigger on Wednesday?) and you have fertile CM. FAST SWIMMING SPERM (usually y chromosome sperm, so boy makers) CAN MAKE IT TO THE FALLOPIAN TUBES IN A HALF HOUR! GOOD LUCK! If you had a trigger shot Wednesday, you will probably be ovulating right now, and you have sperm waiting in there to do its job! Do you feel any cramping or twinges when you ovulate to let you know? I am experiencing it right now, along with (TMI) bad rectal pain. This is how I know I am ovulating. Can't wait til November 27 for us!


----------



## Sassy77

ILoveme29 said:


> I have a question ladies and a bit frustrated at this moment. I did Ovidrel shot Wednesday night at 8:30pm, did iui yesterday at 10:40am about 14 hours after. Today I didn't get to do my second iui because of an emergency DH had. so my nurse told us to do TI which we did at 11:20am about 39 hours from Trigger shot. I think I got it covered but so nervous it wont work. any comments?

I think your bases are fully covered! In my case, despite MFI, it was a TI cycle that worked. I think it's good that you were able to do both iui and TI this cycle! I am optimistic for you!!


----------



## ILoveme29

@sassy your right I'm just so overwhelmed lol I get so dramatic when things don't go as planned but as my nurse was explaining to me I should be ok 

@stephanie thank you so much for the break down. It's just as I read and I sure will be BD tonight as well. And oh yes I'm having the pulling and sharp pains as usual when I O .I also get pain especially when I sit down so I know what you mean. I can't wait for us to share our results wishing you all the best of luck


----------



## Brandy_R

Hey ladies!!! Went for my scan Tues and had a 26mm follicle and a 14mm (I think)! Triggered Tues night and am 1dpo today! Sounds like we are all around the same dpo!!! When are you all planning on testing? I'm planning on testing thankgiving  sorry haven't been on in a little bit. My niece was born wed so it's been a bit crazy around here!


----------



## ILoveme29

@Brandy_R I decided to test the morning after thanksgiving unless AF shows her face first. Good luck to you


----------



## Brandy_R

Thank you, iloveme! Did you O yet? That's awesome were so close in our cycles! Gives us all the same thing to talk about! 2 dpo today! 12 days to go haha! It's actually going by pretty quickly already. I find myself looking up symptoms already and I REALLY need to not do that! I need to slap my own hands haha


----------



## ILoveme29

@Brandy yes I did , did iui on Thursday and timed intercourse on Friday so I will be testing the 27th

I promised not to symptom spot this round just like before I got pregnant last time. I'm just going to stay busy take my suppositories and prenatals and test the 27th. Praying for us I hope it's our month


----------



## ILoveme29

@Calinina any update on your results? I'm rooting for u hope this is it


----------



## Brandy_R

Are you taking progesterone? I have some left over from an injectables cycle and thought about using them. They didn't say to take them but was thinking it might be worth a shot


----------



## ILoveme29

Yes I have left over and requested more. I know from my mc that I need it so take it twice a day until I test


----------



## Brandy_R

Ok, well that's good that you know and can do that to help prevent that from happening again  I don't know if I need it because I had an ectopic but it won't hurt to take it even if I don't need it right?


----------



## ILoveme29

@Brandy yes it's not harmful to take during the TWW it helps your lining


----------



## Sassy77

@cali... Any news on the retest? Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## calinina

@loveme @cali I took a test yesterday and today and the line was very very faint yesterday and non existant today and I'm starting to feel AF cramps..I was really depressed yesterday because I REALLY thought I was pregnant. I actually got really sick with a cold last weekend and had to fly to DC to help my aunt who is going through chemotherapy and I feel like maybe the combination of me being sick with a cold and taking medicine and flying could have interfered with this cycle. My temp was really high before I flew out to DC (99.2) then dropped when I got to DC the next morning to 97.9 :( ugghh we'll see..


----------



## ILoveme29

@Calinina im sorry for the stress your going through. all the excessive stuff can take a toll on your body. But I say keep testing since Af has not shown yet. fx for you


----------



## Heart123

@Calinina hang in there............there's hope if AF has still not shown up. 

@Brandy and @iloveme I'm on the same exact cycle as you both. Had iui done last Thur/Fri. They told me to test the day before Thanksgiving, but I don't know if I will. Like someone said before, the anticipation may be better than the possible heartbreak through the holiday......but who knows maybe I'll change my mind. Hang in there girls, I wish everyone the best!


Oct 2015 - IUI #1 - BFN
Nov 2015 - IUI #2 - ???


----------



## calinina

AF showed up yesterday :( going to see my dr tomorrow for cd3 u/s. I was devastated but I'm better today.
I hope all you ladies are doing well.


----------



## Brandy_R

So sorry Calinina. Hope you're ok. Big hugs to you! 

Heart123 that's awesome!!! I know what you mean about being disappointed for the holidays if it's bfn. I was debating on testing the day before thanksgiving just in case. I'm also trying to not symptom spot this cycle. We shall see how it goes haha


----------



## Sassy77

Sorry Calinina. Triggers are evil. Stay positive for your next cycle, you had great results with the injectables this cycle.. Are you going to do the same treatment?


----------



## calinina

Thanks Brandy and Sassy.

Yes, I'll start my clomid 100mg today until Saturday, and then do 1 shot of FSH 50iu on Sunday and Monday.

I'm supposed to be going out of town in 3 weeks (Jamaica for my 30th birthday) but I'm worried about traveling & that it could interfere with implantation, even though my Dr says traveling is fine...ughhh


----------



## Brandy_R

Omg that's awesome!!! Jamaica would be awesome for a bday!! I say go and have a blast!!! 

I'm 5dpo and woke up feeling hungover and I over slept though my alarm! Does progesterone make anyone else feel like that after they get up? Ugh it sucks


----------



## calinina

Brandy_R said:


> Omg that's awesome!!! Jamaica would be awesome for a bday!! I say go and have a blast!!!
> 
> I'm 5dpo and woke up feeling hungover and I over slept though my alarm! Does progesterone make anyone else feel like that after they get up? Ugh it sucks

Hi Brandy, yes I totally feel sluggish, exhausted and light headed when I take progesterone!


----------



## Brandy_R

Thanks for your help! Today is a LOT better! Hoping my body gets used to it. Yesterday was horrible! People at worked asked me if I was ok even haha! 8 more days until testing, 6 down (almost) but who's counting? Lol It's weird I'm only 6dpo and I already think I'm out. That's ok though, it'll help with disappointment because I used to get my hopes up and they would come crashing down HARD! 

How are all you ladies today?


----------



## ILoveme29

Good day ladies hows it going so far?, 9 days til testing feels like forever. My cervix is high, took forever to insert my progesterone suppository. However ive been experiencing really tight cramping which I never get this time in my cycle, and BD hurt only at certain points (unusual for me). I only cramp the day before AF. is anyone else having symptoms, I may be out our it could be progesterone:wacko:


----------



## Brandy_R

Yes, it does seem like forever haha! Next week never seemed so far away lol! I honestly haven't bd'S since O so I don't know if it would be sore or not. I have pressure a few times a day and sometimes little twinges but that's about it. It's sooo hard to tell with progesterone though! It could pretty much cause anything in my opinion. Trigger shot is almost out! Tested and it was really light! Let's hope the next few days go by quick so we will be onto next week! Then we can say "we test this week" haha


----------



## ILoveme29

your right anything is possible on progesterone. I haven't tested out trigger I don't want to see a positive and then negative this month.


----------



## Brandy_R

Yeah, I know what you mean. I do it to pass the time haha! I HATE bfns at testing time. Is it weird to feel out already, at 6dpo? Ugh lol


----------



## Heart123

@Calinina, you should totally go to Jamaica for your birthday!!! That's awesome and would be a birthday to remember. That's the one thing that my husband always tells me during these cycles.......and that's not to out your life on hold. Have fun and enjoy life and what's meant to be will happen. I forget that sometimes myself, but he's right. If anything, the relaxation from day to day life will help.

As for the other ladies, I tested for the trigger shot yesterday just to be sure but I don't think I will test it out. Seeing that positive from the trigger was so wonderful to see and I just fear I once again will be disappointed. I'm hoping for the best but it's out of my control now. I also have felt some pressure here and there and a twinge or so but I am trying not to read into the symptoms. Last month, I was so sure it was a BFP and I was so wrong. Next week will be here before we know it.


----------



## ILoveme29

@Brandy no not at all its like where so use to the negative its hard to believe a positive.

@Heart Yes I know the disappointment

But I know we will all get our angels soon. I will make sure No matter what I will keep updating, and thanks everyone for the support :hugs:


----------



## calinina

@heart thanks. You're absolutely right. Thanks for those encouraging words. I hope you're having a relaxing 2ww :)


----------



## Brandy_R

How's everyone doing? 

I'm feeling like a psycho today. One minute I feel confident about a bfp, the next I'm like ehhhhh I don't think so! It's seriously driving me nuts! 7dpo today and I decided I'm testing Monday because I can't take it anymore lol! 

Hope everyone else is more patient than I am


----------



## Heart123

I feel the same way. One day I'll be thinking it's going to be a BFP and then the next day I don't feel anything different and I start thinking it's going to be another BFN. Why does this have to be so difficult??? I have friends that say well I want my kids birthday in the summer so I will try this month and this month and boom they're pregnant. I know I should not think about that but it's always in the back of my mind. It's not just the BFN, it's the cost that goes down the drain with the BFN. Our insurance pretty much covers nothing. Ok I need to just relax and not think about all this. I think I will test next Wednesday. I figure if it's a no then at least I can't be bummed for too long, I'll get to see family and friends the next day (although no one knows we are trying so as to avoid the "are you pregnant yet").


----------



## Brandy_R

Omg my fast her in law drives me crazy with that!! I've decided I'm only telling like 3 people when I get my bfp. It's too stressful when everyone knows. I def know what you mean about people trying for like a month or two and BAM pregnant! It used to bother me a lot more but I just think to myself that it's not like if they wouldn't have gotten pregnant it would mean I would be ya know? Somehow that always makes me feel better. I tested today because I'm obsessed and it was a faint pos. Could be the trigger, could be a bfp. Who knows haha! How you been feeling? How many dpo are you again? I'm sorry, I have to ask people a lot because I can barely remember my own stuff lol


----------



## ILoveme29

@Brandy I was thinking that last night, if I should test earlier, its killing me to know. today im 9dptrigger, Tuesday will be 13 day post trigger im wondering if I should start from that day on.

@Heart its hard not to think about that though, just because of what we are going through. The cost and the back and forth to the doctor for me every week is so draining.

I ran out of progesterone I probably wont have any until tomorrow it makes me nervous, I wonder if missing one day will change drastically for me. I had a chemical last month devastating knowing my body doesn't produce it on its own. :wacko:


----------



## Heart123

I'm 9 days post trigger shot. I'm thinking to start testing next Tuesday. The doctor's office told me to start testing next Wednesday. 

Yes I agree that the trips back and forth to the doctors are exhausting (being late to work and making up time). So the emotionally draining goes beyond just the BFN. It's the thought that I'm once again not pregnant, the thought that we just once again threw away all this money we worked hard for, and the thought of starting it all over again with the doctor visits and altering work schedules. It's a lot to handle and no one understands that like you ladies.

All we can do is hold on to hope for now and see what cards we are all dealt.


----------



## ILoveme29

@Heart couldn't have said it any better. I was thinking that, by wed. the trigger should def be out

I work at a hospital so I get pg tests ill just do one each morning until (hopefully not) AF shows


----------



## Dandi

Just wanted to update you ladies that I'm 15dpiui and I got a positive blood test yesterday! Obviously it's still early and we have to make sure that betas are doubling, but I'm so happy to know that my protocol worked on the first cycle. It can happen!! Wishing you all BFPs as soon as possible!


----------



## Sassy77

Dandi said:


> Just wanted to update you ladies that I'm 15dpiui and I got a positive blood test yesterday! Obviously it's still early and we have to make sure that betas are doubling, but I'm so happy to know that my protocol worked on the first cycle. It can happen!! Wishing you all BFPs as soon as possible!

Congratulations Dandi! Keep us posted on your next beta!! 

I hope this this thread is lucky for all of us!!


----------



## Brandy_R

Congrats Dandi!!! That's awesome news! Fingers crossed for nice betas!


----------



## Brandy_R

Does anybody do the ovidrel trigger shot or know when it should be out? I've been testing since 8dpo and I STILL have a faint pos! Today is 12 days past trigger and 10dpo. I'm getting frustrated. It seems like it would get darker or be gone by now since it was so faint thurs


----------



## ILoveme29

@Dandi congrats hoping you have great betas

@brandi everyone's body is different, however it says it's lasts 10 days , there are some ppl who still have it in their system for up to 14 days. My RE recommends not testing until at least 14 days post trigger. Check using first morning urine for it is the most concentrated and if its getting darker congrats to you


----------



## Heart123

Has anyone started testing today? I wanted to but thought maybe I should just wait until at least tomorrow.

@Dandi congrats on your positive!!! That is amazing news. Keep us posted on your progress.



iui#1: October (Femara +Ovidrel) = BFN
iui#2: November (Femara +Ovidrel) = ???


----------



## Brandy_R

I started testing! I keep getting faint positives. Today is 13dpt and 11dpo. I haven't tested today yet. I'll let you know how it turns out. Waiting on smu


----------



## ILoveme29

@Brandy Sounds good fx for you.

AFM I think im out this cycle I feel menstrual cramps now and lower back pains. im 12dpt and scared to test in case I get a false Positive.


----------



## Heart123

Well.........I finally tested and it's another BFN :( I guess I'm not sure what to do next. I feel like maybe I should wait until January so that some of the office costs start going towards next years deductible, but a part of me doesn't care and wants to keep going. I'm just so sad and broken hearted. All night last night I was tossing and turning and trying not to think of testing. I was thinking this was going to be an incredible Thanksgiving if we got that positive. Just another hurtful day and hurtful time.

TTC since June 2014
iui#1: October (Femara +Ovidrel) = BFN
iui#2: November (Femara +Ovidrel) = BFN


----------



## ILoveme29

@Heart what dpo are you and did AF come yet?


----------



## Heart123

@ILoveme29 today I am 15dpo and no AF yet. But if I remember correctly, last month AF came later as well. So I am counting myself out.
I called the doctor's office and they said they recommend another iui. However I don't know anymore. With my DH's low counts, is it even worth it? They claim as long as you have 3 million post wash, it can happen. We had more than that last month and this month. So now I am wondering if we even have a good chance or are we wasting time and money. I'm wondering if we should talk to the RE about a mini IVF. I feel like I can produce multiple follies on just the fermara, so maybe we do something along those lines. I guess I don't know. I'm all over the map. Where are you at this month? 

I hope the other ladies out there are having better luck........


TTC since June 2014
iui#1: October (Femara +Ovidrel) = BFN
iui#2: November (Femara +Ovidrel) = BFN


----------



## ILoveme29

@Heart I know the frustration can make you want to give up. I'm sorry you have to go through this but I know how u feel. I'm stuck in between feeling like I don't care but then I really want it. I say try a third time . Do you do two or one? . If your able to jump into ivf though very pricey at the end being pregnant you won't regret it


----------



## calinina

@dandi congrats!! How exciting. Please keep us updated.

@heart, hang I'm there! I know the frustration of going through this with high hopes and getting a bfn...but just keep believing for that bfp, it will happen!!


----------



## LoveIsAllINo

Brandy_R said:


> I started testing! I keep getting faint positives. Today is 13dpt and 11dpo. I haven't tested today yet. I'll let you know how it turns out. Waiting on smu

Your chart looks nice hun! How are you holding up?


----------



## ILoveme29

I'm shocked no AF yet I'm guessing it will come tomorrow 14dpo took a test I can't tell if I have line eye or its negative


----------



## Sassy77

ILoveme29 said:


> I'm shocked no AF yet I'm guessing it will come tomorrow 14dpo took a test I can't tell if I have line eye or its negative

Loveme- Did you retest yet?


----------



## ILoveme29

@Sassy no didn't have too AF came, it's never late lol. I'm happy the TWW is over but have to do another in 14days


----------



## Sassy77

ILoveme29 said:


> @Sassy no didn't have too AF came, it's never late lol. I'm happy the TWW is over but have to do another in 14days

Sorry to hear. What is your game plan for this cycle? This means you'll get your good news during the holidays... Perfect timing!


----------



## Brandy_R

How's everyone doing? I stopped my progesterone because I had light positives for like a week and they never got any darker. Today is cd4 and round 2 of Femara! I am going to TRY to be good and not test until New Year's Eve. That's the day before af is due.


----------



## ILoveme29

CD6 starting next round of Femara. I will make sure not to miss my iui this time hopefully. Also I decided not to blog as much, I will of course keep updating but will not be on here constant everyday, it makes me stress the situation more and this cycle I want my mind clear.

I wish all of you ladies a BFP soon, and please make sure to keep updating, I will reply as usual but don't want to test early or symptom spot.


----------



## Brandy_R

Yeah, I don't want to symptom spot either. I am also trying to ignore it this cycle lol. That's why in not testing until like cd 34 haha. Easier that way. The sad thing is I tell myself this every month and get too excited lol! 

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## Brandy_R

How's everyone doing? It's been so quite in here this month! I go for my follicle scan Monday. I'm hoping for 2 follicles that I can trigger with. I'll let you guys know how it goes. We shall see though! Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## calinina

Hope you have multiple follicles Brandy!

I got my period a couple of days ago so I go in for my cd3 scan tomorrow. I'm planning to do another combo of Clomid/injectables iui cycle 1 or 2 more times and then if I don't get my bfp I'll move on to ivf...hoping and praying we all get our bfps. Stay encouraged ladies!!


----------



## Brandy_R

Thanks Calinina! I thought about asking to add some injectables next cycle if this cycle doesn't work. How does all that work? I've done Femara and one injectables cycle but not together


----------



## ILoveme29

Hello ladies, ive been trying to do as much distractive things as possible for this cycle. im currently 2dpoiui. I did two back to back iui's this month as well as TI. I will be testing the day after X mas nothing sooner I promise this time lol. 

@Calinina I hope the combo works for u, my advise is to try it. after trying so many time I don't think theres anything wrong with being more aggressive. Good luck to you this cycle

@Brandy I hope u do get two follies. I only got one this round. and I have a really small cyst. I asked if it was ok and the Dr says its fine it will not stop me from getting pregnant. but if no bfp this month I will skip a moth to let it go away completely.


----------



## calinina

Brandy_R said:


> Thanks Calinina! I thought about asking to add some injectables next cycle if this cycle doesn't work. How does all that work? I've done Femara and one injectables cycle but not together

Hi Brandy,

So the way my doctor does it, is clomid cd 3-7 and then do 50iuFSH on cd 8 & 9.


----------



## Brandy_R

Thank you ladies!! Well I have a 18 1/2mm on the left and a 10mm on the right! Triggering tonight!! I asked my nurse about the hybrid cycle and she said they probably will do that whenever we're ready. We are going to do this cycle and one more just Femara cycle. If not luck, we're doing the Femara and injectables!!! I want to give just Femara a fair shot and do 3 months. Then we will do 3 months of the hybrid and if no luck there, we will be moving onto IVF if money lets us. So excited right now! They put me on progesterone also, which makes me feel a lot better! I guess we will get our bd'ing on and then testing New Year's Eve!!!


----------



## ILoveme29

Sounds good @Brandy good luck with your cycle


----------



## Brandy_R

Thank you! Since I'll be progesterone again there's no reason to symptom spot haha. I will know when I feel the same as last cycle. 

How are all you ladies this evening?


----------



## ILoveme29

Yes that tricky progesterone. I feel more confident this cycle that I covered all days. Just keeping good faith. :flower:


----------



## Brandy_R

That's awesome to hear! I'm going to try to be like that also. Luckily Christmas is coming up so we will busy the tww. How many dpo are you now? Tomorrow is O day for me.


----------



## ILoveme29

im 3dpo or 4dpo, but 3dpiui. The nurse said It looked like I was O during the first iui so im not sure of the date but its close enough. im just having mild cramping, no bloating this time hmm, hope that a good sign


----------



## calinina

@loveme, stay distracted and try to enjoy the Holidays! 

@brandy, sounds like a great plan to continue femara and then move onto combo after you've given femara a proper chance :).

Hope we all get our BFPs!


----------



## Brandy_R

OMG you're lucky! I was nervous because I wasn't feeling a thing this morning and ten it hit me like a ton of bricks at about 37hrs after trigger. They say it's around 36hrs but I didn't believe it like I do now! I'm bloated as can be and feeling like crap which makes me happy  Ahh the little things in life when you're ttc haha!! 

Thank you Calinina!!! 

Loveme, that's AWESOME that it looked like you were O'ing when you had your IUI!!!! 

I'm always told to bd 24 and 48hrs after trigger. Do you ladies think that's enough? I tried to bd this morning at 36hrs post but DH tried but couldn't get the job done. Then an hour later I feel everything. Now I'm nervous because we didn't get it done this morning and only will be bd'ing tonight.


----------



## ILoveme29

@Brandy to make sure I have everything covered I BD night of trigger, then next day after 1st iui, then after 2nd iui the following day. that's a lot of swimmers lol I pray it works.

I was thinking and ladies tell me if this sounds good, if (god forbid) this cycle doesn't work, I do have a really small cyst, they say its fine but I think I will skip a cycle just for it to completely go away, but then I don't want to miss a month of possibility its so much to think about


----------



## Brandy_R

Loveme oh my!!! You're def covered!!!! How do you get so many seeds? Lol idk if my hubby could do that, that much! You're lucky to be able to do all that!!! 

I guess I just need to be happy with 24 and 48 hours. We did dtd Sunday night and I triggered Monday so I will just be content. There's no use is bd'ing tomorrow night right?


----------



## ILoveme29

@Brandy I think you have it covered with 24 and 48 hrs. I don't think today would be necessary. DH to be wants a baby so bad he decided why not give it all he can lol. but its not necessary. my fx are so tightly crossed for us.


----------



## Brandy_R

Thank you so much Loveme! I really appreciate that! It's been a tough road so far. This cycle I am just trying to put it in the back of my mind and keep it there until test day lol.


----------



## ILoveme29

@Brandy I understand. I still have no symptoms and had a temp drop this morning, 6dpo. this is my first time ever temping so I have no clue what that means lol


----------



## Brandy_R

Loveme, that could be an implantation dip maybe? I know people get those when they implant. 

I'm beginning to feel like "good luck chuck" but with ttc. It's getting so bad that I'm running out of people to talk to because everyone is pregnant by now....sigh


----------



## ILoveme29

Yes I feel the same way. Everyone around me is blessed with babies and nobody understands the situation or how we feel it sucks. That's why I come to this forum where ppl can understand


----------



## Brandy_R

Thanks Loveme. It's so true. This place is def a big help with not feeling alone. I was just being emotional last night. I blame the progesterone lol


----------



## ILoveme29

Good morning, today 9dpo have absolutely no AF symptoms as they usually start by now, but have no symptoms at all, so weird im kinda freaking out, only 4 more days to test :wacko:


----------



## Brandy_R

Only 4 more days!!! Woo hoo!!! Hope it goes by fast for you!! I'm 5dpo today, 10 days till testing! Ugh lol! Let's hope the holidays keep us busy! I don't feel a thing either! Just ovaries were still pinchy, but I think that might have been from a strong o? 

Keep us updated and I'll do the same


----------



## Brandy_R

7dpo today. Still not feeling a thing.....maybe ovaries a bit but that's IT


----------



## ILoveme29

12dpo was tinking to test today since its 14 days post trigger. last night I was really dizzy with a bad headache not sure if that's a sign of pms , but im glad its closer to testing time, will keep you posted I don't want to jinx myself


----------



## Brandy_R

Yayyy!! Good luck! Let us know!! Excited for you!!!


----------



## ILoveme29

I got a faint on the blue dye and I can't see anything on the cartridge one
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ILoveme29

You can see it even better when up at the light
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Brandy_R

I can totally see it!! Yayyy! How many dpo are you? Have you tested before today? That's soooo exciting! I'm 10dpo and got a bfn. I'm feeling out already.


----------



## ILoveme29

14dpo, well I'm out AF just came


----------



## youngmommy26

Hey ladies, I hope it's ok that I join the conversation. I figured you guys could help me out. Me and DH have been TTC#2 for almost 4 years now, our insurance doesn't cover infertility at all so we haven't been able to get any iui or ivf treatments, we just can't afford it. But I have been having fertility issues since 2011 when I had to have my Mirena surgically removed due to migration. It didn't imbed or perforate anything "thank god' but I did have outpatient surgery done and they emptied out the contents of my uterus. I never had a period for the 4 1/2 years I was on it, which is normal. Well my obgyn did an ultra sound on me because I had an abnormal pap smear and he said the walls of my uterus was a little scarred from the scraping they did when they cleared me out. I'm also have annovulatory cycles a lot now too and the obgyn thinks I will benefit from clomid. He wants to start me on 50mg. The issue I'm having is I will be taking it cometely unmonitored because I can't afford monitoring. I guess my question is, should I be worried about taking clomid unmonitored? I am so afraid of overstimulating and ending up in the Hospital. I heard femara is a better choice when being unmonitored. What do you ladies think? DS just turned 8 and we conceived him naturally after a year and a half. These fertility issues only came about after the Mirena removal, I'm just so heartbroken. I really want DS to have a brother or a sister but sadly fertility treatments are out of the budget. Femara and clomid unmonitored with TI are our only option. We are also starting DH on fertilaid, count boost and motility boost supplements. I will also be taking ovaboost and fertile CM supplements and tracking O with opk's and temps. Also using preseed and softcups. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Brandy_R

Loveme- So sorry af showed up :-( Do you think it might have been a chemical with how the tests were? Did you take a trigger shot? I'm going to be right there with you soon. 11dpo for me and bfn. Big hugs to you! I know I need some today :-(

Youngmommy-You could always try it unmonitored and see if you o. Just use opks and see how it goes. I have to have an ovidrel shot so I have to be monitored because I have Pcos and my eggs won't drop. You seem to not have that issue so I'd say you have a good chance. I wouldn't worry about over stimming too much. It's very rare to overstim on oral meds. That's usually injectables and stuff like that. Hope your cycle goes well.


----------



## ILoveme29

@Brandy thank you, yes I took trigger but tested it out. Im not sure if it was a chemical AF is always on time and that is exactly when it should have come.

@youngmommy I would advise Femara over clomid any day based off the side effects alone. I produce 1 to 2 follies each cycle on femara. I would say if you are going to be unmonitored you can monitor ovulation with OPk's and see how that works, good luck to you.

AFM CD3 will be going for scan tomorrow, hopefully my cyst is gone if not im skipping a cycle if is too big. me and DH decided we would try one more iui since its free for us, then if no success we will just move to IVF. My due date is reaching I was hoping to be at least pregnant again before then. :cry:


----------



## Brandy_R

I hear you, Loveme. My goal was Oct. Today is 12dpo and had faint bfps but I've had them before and they turn into nothing so not holding breathe that's for sure. Have you ever thought about trying injectables before IVF? We're doing a hybrid cycle next cycle. It's Femara combines with injectables. Just an idea though. We're leaning toward IVF later in 2016 if nothing works. So disappointing sometimes. ESP when your follicles are good and you time bd just right. What the heck? Well keep your chin up! I'm sure I'll be cd3 before I know it....sigh


----------



## ILoveme29

That's a good sign, every cycle is different I'm hoping this is it for you, keep the faith and think positive. Unfortunately the medication is not covered so I'm not sure how much injections would be even if it was just for two days I'm sure it would make a difference. I spoke with my nurse today we are going to see how my cyst is doing and then discuss a plan 

I called and got my quote for ivf decided to use ARC two cycles for the price of one and pay monthly if possible. I just feel like if iui is covered I'll keep doing it until I'm financially ready for ivf


----------



## ILoveme29

@Brandy have you re tested yet, I hope your BFP was the real thing :hugs:

AFM CD5 scan and my prayers worked, my cyst is gone. I feel so much better I felt there was no progress but I guess it takes patients. I will be starting my Femara 5mg tonight and most likely iui next week/end.


----------



## Brandy_R

Well I'm out. Tested today at 15dpo and its bfn. I'm stopping my progesterone today and excited to start a new cycle! Yayyyy for your cyst being gone! That's exciting news you can move on and look forward to a new cycle without worrying anymore!!! You're lucky you get to do IUI so soon! Fx for you! We're doing the hybrid cycle so I REALLY am praying I don't over stim this cycle but really need to start getting more than one follicle! Let me know how your scan goes!!!!


----------



## ILoveme29

I'm so sorry brandy, I hope this cycle will get u just enough follies, just like you I only get 1 most of the time but I'm done with iui after this one 6 is too much for me


----------



## mkwalsh

I was an active participant on this thread ages ago and I'm just starting to get back into things again. DH and I have saved up for 4 or 5 IUIs using letrozole and a trigger shot. Just waiting for the next cycle to start to kick things off and since I'm ovulating now, I'm estimating that were two weeks out. Can't wait!! It's good to be back and I'm looking forward to following along with you ladies on your journey as well!


----------



## ILoveme29

@mkwalsh welcome back and wishing you best of luck


----------



## Brandy_R

Thanks Loveme! How are you doing?!!! Tonight's my last night of clomid and then just doing the shots until my scan Friday. I haven't been feeling my going on like I usually do with Femara so it'll def be interesting what the scan shows. Hope you're getting along well!!!

Welcome back mkwalsh!!!! Glad you're back and ready to go!!!


----------



## ILoveme29

I'm doing ok , not great tho I had a little break down today. It happens once in a while when I think of how far along I would have been by now. I'm 2dpiui feel nothing but a little sharp pains on my left side ( where my follies were) but blah I don't know what to think anymore. What do you do when your so use to bad results right, I just have to be patient. 

I hope your scan goes well Friday, what injections are you taking, where they expensive?


----------



## Brandy_R

Sorry about the breakdown Loveme. It gets hard sometimes and there's nothing you can do but have a good cry. I think the second half of the cycle is always emotionally harder anyways. I know the feeling of always getting bad results. Hang in there! You're def not alone!!!

I'm doing 100ius of Gonal F. I think it's about $100 for 100ius so it costs me like $800 until I go back for the scan. The scans are what get me though. I had to spent $300 on a baseline u/s!!! Just for them to tell me I don't have any cysts, how many antrafollicles (so?) I have and then to tell me I can start my injections. Geez la weeze!!!


----------



## ILoveme29

that's not too bad considering it increases your chances. way better then getting 1 follie I believe. im undecided if I want to discuss injections or a combo. 6 iui's are enough for me I think I wont waste anymore time.

I hope your scan gives you some good news, im rooting for you


----------



## Brandy_R

Thank you! I woke up this morning and felt like af was on the way kind of (I'm cd 8 today). Got home from work and wipes and there was some blood on the tp. I'm chalking it up to hormones because I'm usually not a spotter. It's just crazy because my stomach is crampy like when afs starting. Makes no sense lol

We chose to try the combo because I over stimmed before and was nervous and it's a little cheaper. We're probably going to do one more round next cycle also. Then we're taking a month break because I want to focus on losing a little bit of weight and hubby doesn't want a December baby anyways. Then we will try 2-3 cycle of just injectables. If still no luck, onto IVF I guess lol! 

I'm sick of waiting. I don't blame you for wanting to try something different. 6 cycles with the IUI is more than a fair shot at it. I feel very happy to be moving on this cycle. It's more expensive, but I have always felt I need something strong anyways. How you been feeling today?


----------



## ILoveme29

Sometimes I get that feeling that just means your follies are growing, which is a good sign. But like u said you don't want to over stim I hope everything works out in your favor.

I feel much better today. 3dpiui just have cramping and tingling boobs. I also keep getting mild headaches on and off which is odd but it could be my sinuses since I'm just getting over a cold. 

In our situation it seems like it doesn't matter the price we may need to pay for our happiness of having an angel in our arms.


----------



## ILoveme29

so ladies I was instructed by my nurse today not to take my progesterone this cycle. the past two I did take it but still nothing. im having all the same pains as if I was on it anyway. so im hoping this makes somewhat of a better outcome until I test positive.


----------



## Brandy_R

Maybe that will help! I have wondered that myself with the progesterone! Every cycle I've took it after o, I have had no luck. But when I didn't take it I got my bfp on the first cycle I ever O'd. It's just kind of weird. I hope that will be the trick for you! I thought about not taking mine but I have to with injectables because it lowers your progesterone. Boo. Glad you're feeling better also!! Do you have s test day picked out? I go Friday for my scan and I'm a little nervous but yet excited lol.


----------



## ILoveme29

yes maybe this is a good thing, off progesterone I got my bfp as well. Lately I have been having a lot of hunger and excessive need to pee. im scared I have an uti. but I only get cramping on one side ( my left), and it gets really bad if my bladder is full, it then feels like I have to pee sooo bad. however I have no pain during using the bathroom. no burning no bleeding, no cloudy pee. ughh I don't know if its normal or what.:shrug:


----------



## ILoveme29

yes I will be testing on the 22nd, the day AF should arrive.


----------



## Brandy_R

I had that last month! Went and got some cranberry juice and once af started it went away. I hope it's a good sign for you!! I think the cramping is def a good sign if you don't usually have that. I keep feeling like af is coming this cycle and my follicles are supposed to be growing! I can feel them sometimes but then sometimes my uterus hurts. Hope it's all ok down there. How many dpo are you?


----------



## ILoveme29

yes ive been drinking lots of water and cranberry juice, its getting a lot better. still cramping tho. its pains that lead up to O, those pains are similar to AF I get it every month. today I am 6dpiui im not sure what dpo maybe 6 or 7


----------



## Brandy_R

Yay you're about halfway done with the tww! Do you do the trigger shot? If so how many hours after the shot do you do you IUI? I'm starting to think about possibly doing IUI. I would just be so mad if we didn't get pregnant after all that. Hubby has to get his swimmers checked if we don't get our bfp this cycle. That'll be good to know anyways. How you feeling today?


----------



## ILoveme29

yes I took the trigger. I do two iuis 1 12 hours after and the next morning 36 hours after. the shot makes you O 12-36 hours after you take it, and you can get pregnant up to 72 hours after shot. I made sure to ask my nurse that question this cycle. I have been feeling cramps still especially when I need to pee, but no where as bad as yesterday, I think this water and cranberry juice is doing wonders. my boobs hurt and im having really bad temper these past two days. like everything is annoying me, those darn hormones lol


----------



## Brandy_R

How have you been feeling? Hormones are def the worst!!! You'll be able to test soon right?

I got my first IUI yesterday!!!! I'm 1dpo today!!


----------



## ILoveme29

I have this constant hunger, no matter how much I eat I feel hungry, peeing every hour and really bad cramps yesterday which are less painful today. I'm now 9dpo

How many follies did u have this time?


----------



## Brandy_R

Those are all really good signs! My early signs were waking up to pee at night, chugging water because I was sooooo thirsty, and waking up really early in the morning haha. 22nd will be here before you know it!!! 5 more days woo hoo!!! I'm testing on the 30th. 

Omg I forgot to tell you!!! It all happened so fast! I went in for my scan Friday and I had 2 (possibly 4) follicles!!! My estradiol was 681 and I've read that it's 150 pert follicle but they said I probably had 2-3!! Then we triggered that morning and decided to do IUI the next morning!! Got up at 4:45 am and then I got home just in time to nap and get to work so it just flew by! When I woke up this morning I was in quit a bit of pain! I felt like someone beat me up when I was sleeping! As the day has progressed it has went away for the most part thank goodness!!!


----------



## ILoveme29

I never feel these constant hunger pains, I did during my pregnancy but I'm really not buying into it. I know it will just lead to disappointment, but remaining hopeful. I am going to test Thursday night (12 midnight lol) making it the 22nd that's when AF is due. I'm really sad because DH will be at work while I test, I'm usually scared to look I let him tell me.

those results sounds so promising. yes it can make you feel pressure for a few hours. did they tell you the sizes?, how many hours after trigger did you do the iui?
and when will you be testing?


----------



## Brandy_R

Omg yeah I'm soooo nervous to test this time because it's always so disappointing, so I know EXACTLY where you're coming from on that! I hope this is it for you and you get a nice line!! Can't wait to hear what it says!!!!

Yeah, I had a 23mm, 14 1/2mm and two 13mm. 14 mm is considered mature when you do injectables (don't know why) but the 13's maybe/maybe not ready by the time they dropped so I just consider them not. I did my trigger at 10am Friday and had my IUI at 10am Sat. So 24hrs after trigger. How long do you do yours? I'm testing on the 30th and not a day before!!! I even promised my husband this time so it's a done deal lol


----------



## Brandy_R

I hope your cramps were implantation!!!!!


----------



## ILoveme29

I promised I won't give in. I hope it was as well. I know a lot of women experience bleeding I never have but I'm sure not everyone does. 

I know usually if only 1 iui is done they say trigger and come back in 36hours. Me myself do 12 and 36 hours. You did right in between so your still in a great range so no worries there. And yes the follicle size depends on what meds so it seems like you had a great amount very promising. Now to just try to be patient the hardest part


----------



## Brandy_R

Yes! Being patient is def the hardest part! I think it's because the first two weeks of your cycle is always so busy with getting everything ready to O, and once you do you do nothing but wait! I'm 2 dpo today. 12 more days to go &#128514; Haha actually it's going pretty fast. I am scarred from testing so I dread testing now. I hate the testing part to af. Af always gives me hope for a new cycle. I'm weird lol. I REALLY hope this cycle is it for us! Then we can talk about baby and pregnancy stuff!!!


----------



## ILoveme29

yes your right. now that im 13 days past trigger I was thinking to test tomorrow night. but I always feel like I jinx myself when testing early. I know what you mean about hope for the next. the TWW is so bad I get relieved no matter what result I get. I think I can hold off until Thursday night. I cant wait to talk about baby stuff!!


----------



## ILoveme29

oh yes and last night was awkward I whipped and looked like blood, but seemed dry I was so confused but didn't want to read into it too much. ive never experienced that before. and my cramps are on and off throughout the day along with feeling extremely hungry.


----------



## Brandy_R

Ahhhh! That's a VERY good sign!! How many dpo were you yesterday? The hunger stuff is also a very good sign!!

I'm 3dpo and I was looking at my nipples because I just keep thinking this is our month (for some reason) but I am trying so hard to not get my hopes up!! Anyways, I pushed on my nipple and it hurt (in a weird way) so I pushed the other one and it felt like that too!! I know it's probably way too early but it gives me a bit of hope! 

I know what you mean about being relieved after the tww no matter what the outcome is. After you're just like "thank God it's finally over" haha


----------



## ILoveme29

I was 10dpo yesterday, yes I still have it no matter how much I eat a hour later I feel hungry again. My nips are sensitive to the touch. Not the whole boob just that part. Cmon Friday the closer I get the more anxious


----------



## Brandy_R

YESSS, I second that, hurry up Friday!!! I can't wait to hear if you get your bfp!! You better keep some snacks handy haha! Hope that's a good sign!!


----------



## ILoveme29

So I tested this morning with Digi and BFN, still no sign of AF though. Looks like I will be moving to IVF


----------



## Brandy_R

Oh NOOOO!! How many dpo are you?


----------



## ILoveme29

today is 14dpiui, not sure what dpo. I took my trigger on Jan.6

I honestly will feel so relieved if AF showed so I know what my next steps are. the whole not knowing drives me crazy.


----------



## Brandy_R

Dang....I'm sorry. I totally know what you mean though. I'm 6dpo and just so anxious and bored waiting. I do have sore nipples! That's a sign I've never had in my life. It's either going to be a good sign or a symptom I can write down to ignore for future cycles lol! 

When you thinking of doing IVF? That's on our list for this year but not for a while


----------



## ILoveme29

My nipples are hurting so bad still this is my first month getting that. So now it's on my list of ignores. But everyone is different and every cycle is different.

Me and DH are going to finance since insurance helps. Hopefully in March that is my goal since it was my due date


----------



## Brandy_R

Aww that's awesome!!! That'll come up quick!! Hope you get lots of eggs! That's so exciting!!! 

What do your nipples feel like?


----------



## ILoveme29

How is everything going, how do you feel and what dpo are you?

AFM im patiently waiting to go to RE on the 3rd to discuss my next steps. I am going to be moving either March or April and im unsure if I want to do IVF before the move. I don't want a stressor of fixing up to effect me get pregnant or if pregnant making it difficult. I don't want to wait but then I don't want to mess up anything either. Decisions Decisions!


----------



## Brandy_R

Hiii!!! I've been wondering how you've been doing!!! Ugh, yeah that's a toughy. It's hard to wait, but I personally would and then try after I got settled into the new house. Buuuut it's very hard to take a month off ESP before an IVF cycle! 

Well today I'm 11dpo and am feeling nauseous (first time today) and my boobs/nipples and uterus hurt. Been having some feelings down there, also. I took a test tonight and got a faint bfp. I'm currently doing a 3 hour hold to see if I can get a nice like or if it's a false pos. I have horrible luck so I'm aiming toward the false positive lol


----------



## ILoveme29

OMG brandy I hope it gets darker, Did you test again? :happydance:


----------



## Brandy_R

Yeah, think it was a false positive. Silly me for thinking I could be pregnant


----------



## ILoveme29

@Brandy Oh No! im so sorry did AF show?, if so what do you plan to do next cycle?


----------

